# Upcoming complete channel realignment on FIOS



## rashid11 (Apr 3, 2008)

What to expect - completely seamless experience  or a complete
guided setup  ?


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

rashid11 said:


> What to expect - completely seamless experience  or a complete
> guided setup  ?


eek indeed. do you have a reference on this realignment?

If most of the channels are getting renumbered, i'd bet on something in the middle. Maybe a day or two while the guide data is out of sync with reality.


----------



## kngfisher (Mar 26, 2008)

I just want them to stop calling me every 3 days with the "your fios service will be converting to all digital in the next few weeks".....just do it make the damn change already and maybe add the HD channels you keep promising......


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It won't be a big deal. They've done it before (last year, not long after I signed up). The only problems will be 1) how long before or after the actual change TiVo does theirs, and 2) whether or not a few channels go astray during the transition. (I had to hassle Verizon to get The Tube back on in its new location. Alas, The Tube...)


----------



## mbhuff (Jan 25, 2004)

From the thread on avsforum.com (http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=590208), here are the tentative schedules for the rollout of the new SD and HD channels on Verizon fios



> 7/23 NY
> 7/28 Pittsburgh
> 7/30 Richmond VA
> 7/31 Norfolk VA
> ...


It's tied to the analog conversion, but just because they have shut off the analog channels, doesn't mean that the new channels will be there. It will be a *HUGE* change in the lineup. A lot of channels are changing even if they aren't part of the new lineup.


----------



## litkaj (Jun 5, 2007)

I didn't know they were changing the existing channels. Crap, now I'm going to have to memorize a new list...


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

The new channel lineups are listed on this page at the bottom of the right column:
http://www22.verizon.com/Content/FiOSTV/Channel+Lineup/Channel+Lineup.htm

So far, only Fort Wayne Indiana and Portland Oregon (my market) have had the channels announced... and they aren't really set in stone yet. They will give you an idea of what to expect when they roll out to you.


----------



## JonHB (Aug 28, 2007)

California and Texas were the first two markets that they started installing FIOS in and they are the last to get upgraded.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

Looks like one month from today for me in NY.
I'll try to come back and report on the success of the transition.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice to see Oregon as one of the first cities being "upgraded".

One month!


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

jhimmel said:


> Looks like one month from today for me in NY.
> I'll try to come back and report on the success of the transition.


And I'm just a bit past that in Jersey. Ditto.


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

Current thinking on the other board (linked above), is that this is an "ambitious" set of deadlines. We're hoping they meet them, but there could be delays. We'll know more after Fort Wayne transitions next week (6/30).

The DSLReports forums also has some good discussion (and some whiners, too). http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r20584501-New-Channel-Realignment


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

Funny thing, I was at the verizon wireless store in Hillsboro doing some phone upgrades and returns, the fios TV guy there, knew NOTHING about the upgrade coming. When I asked about it he said "150 channels by year end" I asked about the 7/27 role out and he said... "where did you hear that, on the internet?" I showed him the verizon link, he was like....damn. So apperntly Verizon doesn't tell people everything.


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

Maybe the Verizon employees should waste their entire work days trolling the internet for information (like I do).


----------



## pomerlp (Apr 22, 2008)

This happened in my area. It went smoothly (cable, not verizon) and Tribune Media and TiVo Reps were right on top of things.

Now I'm not sure how you get your guide data, I assume it's Tribune Media. If they do it like they did in my area you will eventually see two guides at zap2it.com. One will say digital, the other will say digital rebuild. When the change happens you may not know about it so from time to time either go to zap2it.com or redo a guided setup and see if something new is there for you to select that wasn't there in the past.

Now here's the strange thing. On one of my TiVo's the rebuild happened automatically. On the other it didn't. I have no idea as to why.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Deanq4 said:


> Funny thing, I was at the verizon wireless store in Hillsboro doing some phone upgrades and returns, the fios TV guy there, knew NOTHING about the upgrade coming. When I asked about it he said "150 channels by year end" I asked about the 7/27 role out and he said... "where did you hear that, on the internet?" I showed him the verizon link, he was like....damn. So apperntly Verizon doesn't tell people everything.


That's not at all surprising. I've visited the FIOS kiosk at my local mall on several occasions thinking they might actually know something. When I posed a question about upcoming HD channels the first thing the Verizon rep did was head over to a PC and connect to their website to look for info. These guys are about as clueless as your average Best Buy drone.


----------



## Makmcm (Sep 24, 2001)

I got the new lineup flier in the mail today. Definitely lots of channel lineup changes. I've had FiOS since Christmas, and there have been a few times that my TiVo has informed me of a channel lineup change before FiOS has sent the update to the HD boxes attached to the other televisions in the house, so I'm hoping the transition on 7/23 will go smoothly with the TiVO.

I see in the new lineup that the Starz, Showtime, and TMC channels are now listed in the HD Movies category, but not with asterisks. Does anyone know if this means that these will now be included at no additional charge? (I do not subscribe to any add-on packages now, so this would be a nice bonus if they will now be included.) The non-HD versions of these channels still show up in the separate "Movie Package" column, with asterisks denoting an extra charge.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

Makmcm said:


> I see in the new lineup that the Starz, Showtime, and TMC channels are now listed in the HD Movies category, but not with asterisks. Does anyone know if this means that these will now be included at no additional charge?


No offense but seriously, do you really think they will offer them at no extra charge when the SD version are an extra charge?


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

Generic said:


> No offense but seriously, do you really think they will offer them at no extra charge when the SD version are an extra charge?


Verizon doesn't differentiate between HD and SD - that is to say there's no additional charge for HD programming. So if you subscribe to a package that carries the SD channel you'll get the HD flavor as well.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rashid11 said:


> What to expect - completely seamless experience  or a complete
> guided setup  ?


I expect no problems at all based on past experience. In the past, anytime a new channel was added to FiOS(or Comcast), I would have a message on my TiVo the day it's added and it would be in the guide data. Recordings shouldn't be a problem either. When I took my boxes from Comcast to FiOS, it still recorded all my programs without any intervention from me, even though all the channels had different numbers on FiOS. Although I did go into my Season Passes later to change them to the new channel number so it wouldn't confuse me.


----------



## Makmcm (Sep 24, 2001)

Generic said:


> No offense but seriously, do you really think they will offer them at no extra charge when the SD version are an extra charge?


I would have originally assumed that Starz & Showtime HD would be considered premium add-ons at an extra cost, but the flier clearly includes them in the regular "Movies" section, without asterisks, wheras the HBO and Cinemax HD channels are listed in the next section, "Premiums**". Just to compare, the "HD Net Movies" channel is listed in the same section as the Starz, Showtime, and The Movie Channel HD. Right now, HD Net Movies is part of the existing basic package. So maybe FiOS is adding these in to the basic package, perhaps to entice more people away from Cablevision.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

Makmcm said:


> I would have originally assumed that Starz & Showtime HD would be considered premium add-ons at an extra cost, but the flier clearly includes them in the regular "Movies" section, without asterisks, wheras the HBO and Cinemax HD channels are listed in the next section, "Premiums**". Just to compare, the "HD Net Movies" channel is listed in the same section as the Starz, Showtime, and The Movie Channel HD. Right now, HD Net Movies is part of the existing basic package. So maybe FiOS is adding these in to the basic package, perhaps to entice more people away from Cablevision.


Actually, HDNet is included in the "Premier" package. The "Basic" package is pretty much the locals. The movie packages are kinda goofy - HBO etc. in one package and Showtime, TMC etc. in another. They mix up sports with movies somewhere as well.

The easiest way to avoid confusion is to use the interactive web page where you check off the packages you're interested in and it shows the corresponding lineup on the fly.

http://www22.verizon.com/content/fiostv/channel+lineup/channel+lineup.htm


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

I was away this past week, and returned to see that they've "renamed" the Starz and Encore channels with generic names on my TiVos. Instead of "SKF" for "Starz Kids and Family", its now "STRZ4". The online channel lineup doesn't show any such change.

They haven't changed the numbers yet though.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

doconeill said:


> I was away this past week, and returned to see that they've "renamed" the Starz and Encore channels with generic names on my TiVos. Instead of "SKF" for "Starz Kids and Family", its not "STRZ4". The online channel lineup doesn't show any such change.
> 
> They haven't changed the numbers yet though.


STRZHD is now STRZ1H. Ditto with the Encore channels - ENCR1, 1P, 2, 2P .... Looks like they're setting up for something.


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

Looks like they added a bunch of new channel line-ups for a lot of local areas.
http://www22.verizon.com/content/fiostv/channel+lineup/channel+lineup.htm
and enter your Zip, all the way on the right a little ways down there is new listing for a lot of local areas.

Mine will update next week and I will post how it goes with TiVo (I got a mailer with the new line up and it stated that the changes will happen on 7/21)


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Dean, did you notice that the flyer you received in the mail, and the one online for Portland aren't the same?


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

rifleman69 said:


> Dean, did you notice that the flyer you received in the mail, and the one online for Portland aren't the same?


well thanks for raining on my parade (must be an oregonian thing )
Hope the one on-line is more up-to-date than the ones they sent out. i would think they would be more conservative with the fliers, better to not print channels that they are not sure of at the time, if they are not in the fliers then they don't "have" to be there.

I really hope that is the case, since versus HD was taken off.. how the hell am I going to get to watch the Civil War in HD!!!!

Next Monday i am off, so I will try to post a thorough review of the transfers and the channels that are available (the ones that are new/not listed in the flier.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Go to the game like the rest of us?

I did notice that the flyer had quite a few HD channels removed, but did have The Movie Channel HD on it. Guess we'll see in a week!


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

I've been ignoring the channel lineup flyer they sent out, since I was sure there'd be errors. Once the changes have occurred, I'm going to take the online pdf line up, and edit it (in adobe illustrator) so it lists correct channels, and remove all the flak I don't want to watch.


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

rifleman69 said:


> Go to the game like the rest of us?


Well of course I am going, got my tickets this morning. But I want to watch the game again the next day (always do when I go to a game) to try to find myself and to watch it from a different angle and such.

Plus the OSU Vs Arizona is on that channel.

I hope they start adding extra HD channels as they come out and not wait to do another major change.

If you edit the PDF, mind posting it here (or PMing it to me) before you cut out the flac?


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

Deanq4 said:


> If you edit the PDF, mind posting it here (or PMing it to me) before you cut out the flac?


I'll see what I can do. I won't get to it until at least 7/27 or so.


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

Over on the BBS at www.dslreports.com, there was a post about the problems that a tivo/cable card user experienced in Fort Wayne (first upgrade done). Said that the new lineup wasn't picked up and that the channel map was wrong, ex ABC was channel 502 but channel map had it at 501. He said it took them weeks to get it straight. Hope then learned their lesson. Mine is set for 8/06.


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

ok, so tivo still has wrong listing, new channels are there, but not with the right guide info. Running guided set-up now to see if that helps.

Edit: guided set-up, no luck. have to wait to see what happens over the next couple days.


----------



## meckel (Oct 25, 2007)

Before I switched to Verizon, Comcast did a big channel update it took a few days to get everything to match up. I would call or e-mail Tivo. It is hard when these overhauls happen market by market. Looks like Richomnd is 8/13


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

Here it is at 11:20AM and I get SCIFIHD on 680 but my TIVO thinks its USMJAZZ. Wonderful. I already tried redoing guided setup with no joy. I guess all I can do is manually program everything that was scheduled to record for the next couple of days and send nasty vibes to TIVO. It's not like the new lineup hasn't been posted on Verizon for months now. What's the point of paying for this "service" if we flat don't get it? Yes. I filed a report with TIVO and "A personalized response that includes the case number assigned to your issue will be sent within three to five days.". I'm just thrilled by how they jumped right on the problem. 

Well, I got the usual canned response quickly, at least "We expect to resolve the issue within 7 business days.".


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Give it another day or so for the channel guide to switch over to the correct channels. Verizon should have sent this to Tribune awhile ago, but obviously not since we still got two+ weeks of guide data on channels that don't exist anymore.


I wouldn't do a guided setup, just force a couple of calls to see if things pick up on the channel guide front.


----------



## jtrain (Jan 17, 2006)

at least my understanding is that TiVo pulls the guide info from Tribune...until Verizon provides the appropriate market channel listing to Tribune, the TiVo will not have the correct guide information...this could take a day or two before Verizon provides the correct info...

right now it's more correct to ask Verizon to supply the channel listing to Tribune than it is to piss on TiVo's perceived lack of service.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Deanq4 said:


> Well of course I am going, got my tickets this morning. But I want to watch the game again the next day (always do when I go to a game) to try to find myself and to watch it from a different angle and such.
> 
> Plus the OSU Vs Arizona is on that channel.
> 
> ...


The Husky game is also on Versus, as well as Utah.


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

jtrain said:


> ...
> right now it's more correct to ask Verizon to supply the channel listing to Tribune than it is to piss on TiVo's perceived lack of service.


No, I pay Tivo for my guide data.

If Tivo is providing a service I pay for, then I deal with Tivo to get that service.

It is a fundamental requirement that Tivo supply me with the correct guide data.

If when FIOS updates the channels in my area Tivo does not handle it correctly, I will be calling Tivo for my pro-rated credit. A nice executive email carpet bomb would work nicely if my initial call to customer service fails.


----------



## jtrain (Jan 17, 2006)

provide Guide Data on a channel list for the Oregon market that Verizon has as yet to provide to Tribune? 

I'd be e-mailing Verizon's head office, not TiVo's...if only to find out when Verizon will provide the updated channel lineup to Tribune for the Oregon market, of which I've already done...have you?

EDIT:
After hearing back from Verizon...the channel addition/re-alignment information has in fact been passed to Tribune and it is now in their court to update their information properly. This may take a couple of days.


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

jtrain said:


> of which I've already done...have you?


I ate a popsicle for breakfast this morning. It was awesome.


----------



## jtrain (Jan 17, 2006)

expert...but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

jtrain said:


> provide Guide Data on a channel list for the Oregon market that Verizon has as yet to provide to Tribune?
> 
> I'd be e-mailing Verizon's head office, not TiVo's...if only to find out when Verizon will provide the updated channel lineup to Tribune for the Oregon market, of which I've already done...have you?


Well, gee. there's this thing called the internet, where I was able to see the change coming months ago. Why does Tribune sit on their dead butts and not look at the info publicly provided by Verizon? It was NOT a secret. I got a letter from VZ weeks ago with the lineup. Why does TIVO not get on Tribune's butt? There are just so many BIG networks around. Verizon FIOS is one of them. You'd (well, maybe not you) think they could actually do some proactive looking since they're in effect cheating us out of what we're paying for. They're SUPPOSED to have the changes prepared BEFORE they happen, not weeks later.

Also, just why do you believe that Tribune is blissfully ignorant? How do you know they weren't notified?


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

rifleman69 said:


> Give it another day or so for the channel guide to switch over to the correct channels. Verizon should have sent this to Tribune awhile ago, but obviously not since we still got two+ weeks of guide data on channels that don't exist anymore.


That assumes that Tribune is automatically innocent and VZ is the culprit. They sent me a letter weeks ago and they've had a PDF up on their channel lineup page for months, with a date to go active. Why can't Tribune pull their heads out and actually look for readily available data? As in do the job we pay for them to do? One of the biggest features of a TIVO is season passes where the TIVO is supposed to know about this stuff and deal with it. If Tribune's at fault, TIVO should be all over their butts. TITANTV has the new schedule up. That tells me VZ must have let something slip out....


----------



## jtrain (Jan 17, 2006)

roadkill_97006 said:


> TITANTV has the new schedule up...


Link please? I just checked Zap2it and they have the old lineup/listing as well.

I have no insider information as to the inner workings of Tribune and how/when they receive their information (channel additions/re-alignments) from cable providers and then subsequently re-sell that information to 3rd parties. If I did, I probably wouldn't be posting here regarding the subject.

If your TiVo's not working how'd you like it to, either take it back, sell it, or use it as a doorstop, I don't care what you do with it, but writing with a chip on your shoulder over how you think technology should work on a message board as opposed to writing to Verizon/Tribune head offices just doesn't seem worthwhile, but that's my opinion. I'm just trying to provide helpful information, that's all. Am I frustrated I don't have guide information right now for a significant portion of my channels? Yes...can I choose to be patient with the process...of course.


----------



## dgc (Mar 26, 2003)

Note that Tivo has a defined procedure on their support web pages for telling them about channel lineup problems. I've submitted a report; it can't hurt for others to submit one.


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

As of 5:30pm, my TivoHD has channel listings in the Guide. Programming and program descriptions still seem spotty, but it's enough to set up manual recordings for my shows tonight.

I didn't receive any "a change in lineup has occurred" messages, but I did have to change my guide from channels I receive to all channels.


EDIT: Correction.... I'm seeing channels that were previously in the La Connexcion package. CBS is 506, showing news in HD English.

Or maybe some weird hybrid. It's odd. For channels that were in the 500's on the old lineup, the tivo guide is still showing the old channels and guide data. For channels in the new lineup (CBS 506, FOX 512) that fall into gaps in the old numbering.... they show the new HD channel, but no programming information.


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

jtrain said:


> Link please? I just checked Zap2it and they have the old lineup/listing as well.


There's also a thing called Google, but here it is: http://www.titantv.com/TTV/Grid/Grid.aspx


> If your TiVo's not working how'd you like it to, either take it back, sell it, or use it as a doorstop, I don't care what you do with it, but writing with a chip on your shoulder over how you think technology should work on a message board as opposed to writing to Verizon/Tribune head offices just doesn't seem worthwhile, but that's my opinion. I'm just trying to provide helpful information, that's all. Am I frustrated I don't have guide information right now for a significant portion of my channels? Yes...can I choose to be patient with the process...of course.


YO, Mr. aggro. I said I sent an email. You can feel free to stuff your TIVO into any orifice you want when it doesn't perform, I just want mine to work. I gave an example of another service that seems to have figured the change out just fine. Why, other than being a troll or a die-hard fanboy, must you castigate me for simply wanting to get what I paid for? If your paycheck failed to show up after you worked for it just how much patience would you counsel? It's only a matter of degree. In this case, we have value out and garbage in. Perhaps Zap2it uses Tribune... I really don't care. The data's available and has been for months. There's NO excuse for not putting it up on time. And, FYI, for those of us who actually have to travel and can't sit around playing silly games with our peanuts until the thing gets fixed, it's a total waste of subscription money.


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

dgc said:


> Note that Tivo has a defined procedure on their support web pages for telling them about channel lineup problems. I've submitted a report; it can't hurt for others to submit one.


I did, but they only give you 4 or 5 channels to complain about. Not too helpful when you can't just say "all of the above". I put one in and then wrote a note.


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

Keep it civil and on topic guys. Jtrain is responding negatively to you because your earlier posts (written in frustration) come off sounding like you are complaining without doing anything about it. Let's get past it.

Titan is likely on top of the new lineup (I don't want to create an account to check) because they are a small company who has to get things like that right quickly if they want to stay in business. Tribune has a lot of overhead associated with receiving updated channel lineups and preparing it for their clients (such as tivo). To complicate things, we don't really know when Verizon provided them with the information. I don't think it was their top concern, really. Also, the new channel line up hasn't be available for months. You're overreaching there. Knowledge that a lineup change would occur has been known since mid june, and was only "announced" via press release on July 1st. Even then, it's been somewhat iffy determining what channels would be included and on what channel number. I've been part of numerous conversations on the DSLReports forums with people trying to figure out what revisions had been made to the official lists.

I'm currently trying to get in touch with Tivo users in Fort Wayne (the first realigned market) to get their impressions on how long before their tivo guides were updated. I personally thought it'd happen today, maybe 6-12 hours after VZ did their work.... but I'm still holding my breath in anticipation.


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

webin said:


> Also, the new channel line up hasn't be available for months. You're overreaching there. Knowledge that a lineup change would occur has been known since mid june, and was only "announced" via press release on July 1st. .


I had a printout of a PDF from before that. I ran across a mention on a forum and looked it up while researching the eSATA drive I bought, which was shipped May 31. The date changed from the 17th to the 21st, but the lineup doesn't seem to have changed. Besides, that's quibbling over a detail. It might have only been 1.5 months, or 5 weeks (mid June), or whatever. It's still more than enough time.

TIVO uses the season pass and the automatic "tracking down" of moved shows and such things as one of their biggest selling points. They badly botched Ft. Wayne and should have learned something from it.

I also think the "if you don't like it then throw it out" attitude illustrates an attitude that's uncalled for when someone has a reproducible (and, sadly, predictable) problem. The thing is difficult enough to keep working right with the VZ signal strength all over the clock (the signal strength isn't TIVO's problem but their crummy handling of it is). Plus, I have 2.4 to "look forward" to. I just think that someone, somewhere in TIVO, needs to stand up and start fixing things.


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

roadkill_97006 said:


> They badly botched Ft. Worth (I think that's where it was) and should have learned something from it.


Fort Wayne Indiana. Hometown of Verizon North. I'm a little frustrated the guide data hasn't been updated today, but am working around it with manual recordings for the next few days.


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

webin said:


> I'm a little frustrated the guide data hasn't been updated today, but am working around it with manual recordings for the next few days.


Well, here we are, one day later and I see no change at all. Such a joy, cranking up manual recordings on music channels, etc. I do wish the granularity of record by time and channel was less than 5 minutes. For shows that often seem to be about 1/2 minute off time, that costs you sometimes. Plus, I have to go out of town and I *really* don't want to have to manually record 1.5 weeks of stuff in the blind - and then figure out later what it really is....

i've also gotten a fair amount of pixelization here and there with no increase in the uncorrected count and no drop or rise in signal strength. I watched it happen over about 1/2 hour yesterday on things like HDT & Smithsonian. It appears to be coming in that way from the head end.


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

Yah... programming 1.5 weeks would suck. Hopefully they'll get that guide stuff in before you leave.

New pixellation does seem to be a symptom of the switch over (in the Portland area at least), but it isn't a tivo issue, it's being introduced at the CO level (one step down from the head end). People with regular Verizon set top boxes are seeing it too, but it seems to be calming down as verizon tweaks the systems.


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

well, Ive connected like 8 times in the last few days, still nothing. I am kinda getting tired of this, just keeps recording nothing... grr


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

/subscribe

My area (Northern NJ) does the change on 7/30. How long will my guide be messed up?


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

will let you know as soon as mine goes through with a new guide. I am about 2 days in now.


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

rifleman69 said:


> The Husky game is also on Versus, as well as Utah.


yeah, saw that, looks like I have a Versus/golf HD.... they better now show golf those days.


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

Someone on the DSLReports forum reportedly called Tivo and was told "verizon didn't inform them in time", and was told to expect a 4 to 5 day delay.

I know. Ughh.


----------



## Salamander Slim (Nov 27, 2007)

roadkill_97006 said:


> ... I do wish the granularity of record by time and channel was less than 5 minutes. For shows that often seem to be about 1/2 minute off time, that costs you sometimes. ...


You get 5 minute granularity with up/down, but you can punch in a number to get 1 minute at a time.
-Mike


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

Salamander Slim said:


> You get 5 minute granularity with up/down, but you can punch in a number to get 1 minute at a time.
> -Mike


Well, Duh! I knew that - sort of. I was just so P.O.d that I forgot to try that.

This "VZ didn't notify us in time" is just bogus butt covering. They (VZ) published a schedule. I can't believe that they'd bend over too far to help a competitor, so why the h**l can't Tribune and TIVO get a clue and actually LOOK now and then. All the changeovers are right there on one page for VZ. If I could find it so could they, had they bothered.

We're now into the 3rd day, counting from midnight. This sux.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

roadkill_97006 said:


> Well, Duh! I knew that - sort of. I was just so P.O.d that I forgot to try that.
> 
> This "VZ didn't notify us in time" is just bogus butt covering. They (VZ) published a schedule. I can't believe that they'd bend over too far to help a competitor, so why the h**l can't Tribune and TIVO get a clue and actually LOOK now and then. All the changeovers are right there on one page for VZ. If I could find it so could they, had they bothered.
> 
> We're now into the 3rd day, counting from midnight. This sux.


The published a schedule, but the line-up and letter I got informing me of the upcoming change specifically said all channels might not go live on the 21st. I don't think there was a way for TiVo to know which ones would be live and which wouldn't.


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

David Platt said:


> The published a schedule, but the line-up and letter I got informing me of the upcoming change specifically said all channels might not go live on the 21st. I don't think there was a way for TiVo to know which ones would be live and which wouldn't.


Well, TIVO isn't at fault here, except in the sense that they don't seem to be able (or try) to get Tribune to perform. Tribune should very well know and should take proactive steps to prevent this sort of debacle. After all, Portland isn't the first place this has happened.
--------------------------
Also, I believe they said that not all *new content* would be available.


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

personally, my wife says it is my fault since it always is. But I really don't care, how can it take 4-5 days to re-list the channels, I mean 1-2 I get, but it can't be that tough to change the numbers at least. Add the new channels later, just change the numbers for the ones we had before so we can at least watch that stuff.


----------



## vazquezj324 (Jul 2, 2008)

Just verified that TiVo listings are still not up to date and Fios is up and running with their new lineup. Poor TiVo is soooo confused.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

So what's the best way to notify TiVo If your channel lineup has changed?


----------



## bcaslis (May 25, 2008)

I'm in the Portland area, and our Verizon DVR and two HD STBs are fine. The Tivo HD is useless since all the channels are completely messed up. I've had a Series 2 for over four years and got the Tivo HD about a month ago (mainly for my daughter). Now I remember why I was so reluctant to get the Tivo. Makes my old comcast service (which I dropped and replaced with Verizon) look good. Given that Tivo isn't exactly getting floods of new customers, you would think they would try a little harder to keep current customers happy.


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

I wandered out to get a glass of water about 4am and the TIVO was recording on one channel. I fired it up to see just what and there was nothing showing as being recorded - but the front of the box (S3) said it was some infomercial. I was all pumped, thinking I was getting an update of "something". This AM I turned it on and not one thing had changed. Still on 9.3, still munged up. I then re-did the channel portion of guided setup, and still nothing.


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

roadkill_97006 said:


> I wandered out to get a glass of water about 4am and the TIVO was recording on one channel. I fired it up to see just what and there was nothing showing as being recorded - but the front of the box (S3) said it was some infomercial. I was all pumped, thinking I was getting an update of "something". This AM I turned it on and not one thing had changed. Still on 9.3, still munged up. I then re-did the channel portion of guided setup, and still nothing.


got a notice (think it was a canned response) that it will be up to 7 days. thank God it is Summer and not many shows are on.


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

Deanq4 said:


> thank God it is Summer and not many shows are on.


Tell that to all the manual recordings I'm setting up each morning  I think I'm setting up 3.5 to 4.5 hours of recording a day... and that's without all the tivo suggestions I'd often watch on the weekends.

4-5 days and 7 days both seem like ways to say "soon, but we can't say exactly when".


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

well for me in the fall i would be easily doing about 5 hours or more a day, not counting the college football games and re-runs of law and order I always have on my tivo. I am just doing the new shows for manual. It is funny to watch wipeout and have it say something totally different.


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

Deanq4 said:


> It is funny to watch wipeout and have it say something totally different.


It's NOT funny when my wife misses one of her shows. Then it's MY fault. Without me the whole house would blink 12:00, 12:00, 12:00. I'd love to tie the fumblewit who's responsible for this to a chair and let my wife chew on him for a while - after she misses "The Closer".


----------



## gwynnebaer (Feb 1, 2008)

Just got off the phone with TIVO, no joy. Still reporting 5-7 days since first report (July 21). I cannot believe it can take that long. I will be having a long followup chat with TIVO on a partial monthy refund due to this.


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

gwynnebaer said:


> I will be having a long followup chat with TIVO on a partial monthy refund due to this.


But how would I request a partial month's refund on a pre-paid lifetime subscription? 

I'll just be grinning and bearing it (and hoping they get the work done faster).

BTW.... welcome to the forums gwynnebear!


----------



## jpulver (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm in the Portland, OR, area and have two TiVos, including an HD box. I've been a diehard TiVo fan for years. But no longer, I'm afraid. I was an early adopter of Verizon FIOS, only to discover that TiVo didn't even have Verizon as a provider for program and channel information, and, in addition, Verizon installers knew nothing about TiVo, requiring many hours to install and activate the cable cards. Then I had a severe pixellation problem for a few weeks until I learned how to attenuate the signal. (Neither TiVo nor Verizon -- even with several Verizon tech visits -- had any idea how to solve the issue.) And now the program information is jumbled. I can't understand why TiVo/Verizon/Tribune or whoever can't coordinate program information. This channel realignment essentially renders TiVo useless for a time. (If I wanted to manually record, which I'm doing now, I can do that on my old VCR.) After this issue is behind us, if another big problem arises I'll probably ditch TiVo or Verizon or both. Life's too short. 

UPDATE: I just forced a connection and TiVo has finally updated the program information. All seems to be fine now. I guess I'll hang on to both TiVo and Verizon. At least until the next time.


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

jpulver said:


> UPDATE: I just forced a connection and TiVo has finally updated the program information. All seems to be fine now. I guess I'll hang on to both TiVo and Verizon. At least until the next time.


Ooh. I can't wait to get home tonight (after 3 more hours of work then a hike up Oneata Gorge and back).

In reference to your frustrations... I can completely understand how annoying it is, but even if my tivo was rendered useless for a week, it wouldn't drive me to give up the convenience of having a tivo. It's too good.


----------



## gwynnebaer (Feb 1, 2008)

jpulver said:


> UPDATE: I just forced a connection and TiVo has finally updated the program information. All seems to be fine now. I guess I'll hang on to both TiVo and Verizon. At least until the next time.


Remind me how to force an update and I can try this now?


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

jpulver said:


> UPDATE: I just forced a connection and TiVo has finally updated the program information. All seems to be fine now. I guess I'll hang on to both TiVo and Verizon. At least until the next time.


Thank you - I think... I just forced an update myself and the season pass for The Closer shows 1675 episodes upcoming. As in one or more for every damn channel! What a mess. 
-------------------------------------
Well, things are getting better, apparently the S3 was very very confused when I last looked. Maybe 3 verys. Things are starting to get straightened out - some. SCIFI seems to have disappeared from my To Do list completely. I was forced to create new season passes. OTOH, The Closer showed up on the new HD channel. If it only screws up my shows, at least my wife will let me live. Speed is partially OK and partially converted. I get F1 practice and qualifying on 83 (the new channel) but the race is still showing 71. This is agonizing.


----------



## bcaslis (May 25, 2008)

jpulver said:


> I'm in the Portland, OR, area and have two TiVos, including an HD box. I've been a diehard TiVo fan for years. But no longer, I'm afraid. I was an early adopter of Verizon FIOS, only to discover that TiVo didn't even have Verizon as a provider for program and channel information, and, in addition, Verizon installers knew nothing about TiVo, requiring many hours to install and activate the cable cards. Then I had a severe pixellation problem for a few weeks until I learned how to attenuate the signal. (Neither TiVo nor Verizon -- even with several Verizon tech visits -- had any idea how to solve the issue.) And now the program information is jumbled. I can't understand why TiVo/Verizon/Tribune or whoever can't coordinate program information. This channel realignment essentially renders TiVo useless for a time. (If I wanted to manually record, which I'm doing now, I can do that on my old VCR.) After this issue is behind us, if another big problem arises I'll probably ditch TiVo or Verizon or both. Life's too short.
> 
> UPDATE: I just forced a connection and TiVo has finally updated the program information. All seems to be fine now. I guess I'll hang on to both TiVo and Verizon. At least until the next time.


Interesting. I filled out the form on wrong channels on tivo.com and get an email from Tivo asking me to fax them the lineup! I'm so stunned by that reply I have no idea what to say. Like they can't get the info, but ask a user to fax them a channel lineup?


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

bcaslis said:


> Interesting. I filled out the form on wrong channels on tivo.com and get an email from Tivo asking me to fax them the lineup! I'm so stunned by that reply I have no idea what to say. Like they can't get the info, but ask a user to fax them a channel lineup?


Oi! It's available on the VZ site as a PDF. Good grief.....


----------



## gwynnebaer (Feb 1, 2008)

They asked me for a copy of the lineup as well, but since the lineup I had only listed the names of the channels and not the corresponding channel numbers it wasn't much help. I hope they understand how badly this reflects on their customer service. Even if VZN is in the wrong for supplying poor/incompletely/late information, TIVO isn't making me feel any happier with them about their reaction to the situation.


----------



## jpulver (Mar 27, 2007)

gwynnebaer said:


> Remind me how to force an update and I can try this now?


Go to Tivo Central, Messages & Settings, Settings, Phone & Network, Connect to the TiVo Service Now.

My download and TiVo loading took about 35 minutes or so. Then the new Verizon program information was okay.


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

wonder if we will need to update the season passes to the new channels or will it do that for us?

I am getting the same as others and have all my shows on 1700 channels... not fun. Wonder when they will get this fixed

Edit: reconnected and seems to be better


----------



## jpulver (Mar 27, 2007)

Deanq4 said:


> wonder if we will need to update the season passes to the new channels or will it do that for us?


My season passes continued to show the old channel numbers, but when I looked at upcoming programs within the season pass manager, the channel numbers were correct. But I updated the season passes to show the new channel numbers anyway.


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

jpulver said:


> My download and TiVo loading took about 35 minutes or so. Then the new Verizon program information was okay.


Be sure you check what you got. I had a BUNCH of stuff that's not what I'm subscribed to. The premium sports pkg among other stuff. All the Russian and Vietnamese, etc., etc. OTOH, once I weeded out that and fixed the SCIFI mungup and the Speed problem, everything else seems to check out. I don't quite understand why I get 3 copies of SCIFI though. One HD and 2 regular, and they're all there...


----------



## chrism380 (Jul 27, 2004)

I had the same problem today with my guide not functioning. I completed a forced update with took a good 20 or so minutes. Then I re-performed the guided setup. The whole process took about 30 or so minutes, but know ive got all the channels and all is good.


----------



## michaeltw (Jan 11, 2002)

Just finished Guided Setup on 2 of my 5, and those 2 seem to have the channels, still a few errors, like HBOHD & HBOHD-P both listed as 921. 

But overall that wasn't too bad - I also filled out the form on their site today and then faxed and emailed the PDF to the email address they gave.


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

after a couple of connections I was good to go. Well a few days is better than 5. Got burn notice in HD now. so I am ok (and roadkill you can get closer too) so for those who are next... call about 2 days before.


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

Deanq4 said:


> after a couple of connections I was good to go. Well a few days is better than 5. Got burn notice in HD now. so I am ok (and roadkill you can get closer too) so for those who are next... call about 2 days before.


Not sure what you mean by what you said about me. I "think" I have it all cornered now. There were a bunch of season passes that had old channel numbers attached to them and I had to re-do them. OTOH, there were quite a few that it did fix. It also never straightened out some wishlists, for some reason. I had one for Indycar races because they seem to flop them all over the place and it found NONE. Yet there's one Saturday, so I killed the auto record and then reinstated it and then it picked up the race. Weird. At any rate, so far (I'm afraid to say this) I have seen no pixelization in the past 12 hours. What fun. I must have spent about 1.5 hours going through the channels they (TIVO) said I had and checking to see if I did. I REALLY wish there was a shortcut to that process. Like actually tune to the channel the cursor is on without having to go to live TV and then burrow back through 6-8 clicks to get to where you were - for each channel. I batched them and it still took that long...


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

just giving you crap ( I hate 'The Closer") hopefully your transition is as smooth as mine after the channels get into effect and I gave the TiVo time to catch up. Give TiVo a few hours to update the channels and it should adjust. Good luck.


----------



## silly (Nov 5, 2002)

jpulver said:


> Go to Tivo Central, Messages & Settings, Settings, Phone & Network, Connect to the TiVo Service Now.
> 
> My download and TiVo loading took about 35 minutes or so. Then the new Verizon program information was okay.


I am in NYC... channels all changed...

I performed the above... and its still all botched up!


----------



## BladeZ (Mar 18, 2008)

My 3 TiVo's all had misinformation. Many season passes recorded the wrong content. I did a force connect late last night but it didn't resolve anything. I will try to redo guided setup tonight. FYI - I think this is the first time we're seeing 4 digit channels, so anyone with an S2 and tuner (like me) should adjust the remote settings accordingly.


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

I hope this all gets cleared up before they roll out to Norther NJ


----------



## mamosley (Apr 9, 2003)

bcaslis said:


> Interesting. I filled out the form on wrong channels on tivo.com and get an email from Tivo asking me to fax them the lineup! I'm so stunned by that reply I have no idea what to say. Like they can't get the info, but ask a user to fax them a channel lineup?


 Verizon does not sell tivos. So why would they know how to properly attenuate the Fios signal for a tivo? Tivo is selling gear that is supposed to work on some one elses service, they should be the ones providing the support. Just like tivo should be the ones proactively going out and getting the updated guide information.


----------



## JediTim (Sep 25, 2007)

silly said:


> I am in NYC... channels all changed...
> 
> I performed the above... and its still all botched up!


Same with me...my wife called me yesterday morning looking for the Disney channel. Thanks again to these boards I realized the changed lineup and informed her of the changes.

Last night I was watching the Mets and knew the channel had changed th 577 for SNY...I looked at the channel banner and it wasn't even close. Hopefully it gets corrected soon.

On the bright side most of the shows I record via a season pass are not airing anything new. It better be corrected soon.
Tim


----------



## bcaslis (May 25, 2008)

mamosley said:


> Verizon does not sell tivos. So why would they know how to properly attenuate the Fios signal for a tivo? Tivo is selling gear that is supposed to work on some one elses service, they should be the ones providing the support. Just like tivo should be the ones proactively going out and getting the updated guide information.


What does this have to do with attenuating a signal? I'm talking about Tivo not picking up the channel changes Verizon did. I do agree that this mess is Tivo's to fix.


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

bcaslis said:


> What does this have to do with attenuating a signal? I'm talking about Tivo not picking up the channel changes Verizon did. I do agree that this mess is Tivo's to fix.


It's Tivo's to fix only in the sense that they need to get on Tribune Media's butt about it, since they (Tivo) don't generate the programming data and Tribune does.

I thoroughly agree that the S3 needing attenuators is incredibly stupid engineering and should be addressed by them. If nobody else's STB has a problem, then Tivo should crank out some sort of "smart attenuator" dongle box to deal with the boxes with problems. I say smart because they can't expect the run of the mill customer to deal with this cr*p. The true culprit is VZ, and I wouldn't put it past them to have their STBs designed expressly to handle this as a "Tivo killer". I actually think it was dumb luck, before I'm accused of being a conspiracy monger.


----------



## mamosley (Apr 9, 2003)

roadkill_97006 said:


> It's Tivo's to fix only in the sense that they need to get on Tribune Media's butt about it, since they (Tivo) don't generate the programming data and Tribune does.
> 
> I thoroughly agree that the S3 needing attenuators is incredibly stupid engineering and should be addressed by them. If nobody else's STB has a problem, then Tivo should crank out some sort of "smart attenuator" dongle box to deal with the boxes with problems. I say smart because they can't expect the run of the mill customer to deal with this cr*p. The true culprit is VZ, and I wouldn't put it past them to have their STBs designed expressly to handle this as a "Tivo killer". I actually think it was dumb luck, before I'm accused of being a conspiracy monger.


verizon uses the same stbs comcast and time warner use. There is nothing special done to them other than verizons gui software.


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

As discussed elsewhere, the pixellation issue is "most likely" an unexpected engineering issue. TivoHD and Tivo S3 were designed before FiOS TV was a big thing, and it wasn't anticipated that the Tivo would receive such a hot signal as it does. The Verizon STBs manage to control this signal, but there's some fluke in the Tivo design that causes interferance in this particular case.

They are dealing with it as best they can, but won't have a perfect solution anytime soon, considering the limitations of working with existing (deployed) hardware. Engineering a fix that works on current hardware is a HUGE task, and one that would take a significant amount of money.

On the other hand, you can buy a whole bag of attenuators for 10 bucks and fix it yourself. I don't say this often... but quit *****ing about it and live with the realities we have.


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

webin said:


> On the other hand, you can buy a whole bag of attenuators for 10 bucks and fix it yourself. I don't say this often... but quit *****ing about it and live with the realities we have.


You said it one too many times.

I have a SNR that varies from 29 (with a signal strength bouncing from 59 to 72) on 631 to 35 or greater on most other channels. How in hell do I deal with that? It's the same with both cable cards.

I can add more than the -18DB I have now, sure, but then 631, and probably others I haven't noticed yet) will go away completely. If I take anything out, then all the others go to hell.

One size fits all solutions and a snide attitude can't fix everything. If you have something CONSTRUCTIVE to say, I'm all ears.


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

The good news I can see is that with the 100 new HD channels that VZ is adding, the few SD channels I have pixelation on that don't currently have HD equivalents (TBS, CNN, FX, etc.) may have an HD equivalent and therefore my pixelation issues will be moot. (They'll still be there, but I won't care because I will just use the HD channel instead).


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

My constructive criticism was the last 11 words of my previous post.

Maybe I'm just having a frustration day, but it seems like every post you've made this week has been negative, and I for one and tired of hearing it. There's only so much we can do to alleviate the issues you're having with Tivo, Tribune, and Verizon. If you want something more, perhaps you could participate in the pixellation thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=375011 where they are currently trying diplexers on the lines to block moca signals (which could be the source of the interference, since it's outside the standard frequencies most cable companies use).


----------



## jtrain (Jan 17, 2006)

additionally, on a lighter note, my guide/channel lineup is showing 506 twice...is anyone else experiencing this in the Oregon market? Thanks.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Yep, I have 506 twice, but took out the 506 KRCW from the guide listing so I only have KOIN. Guide isn't 100% perfect but it's miles and miles ahead of where it was two days ago.


----------



## jtrain (Jan 17, 2006)

it's not just me then...with the doubled-up 506 channel listing. I'll knock it out of the channel list and see what happens when I get home from work tonight. And wholly agree, the guide/channel list is much closer to where it should be as it stands this morning...

by the way, I have an antenna hooked into my S3 and while the guide was all messed up on Tuesday, the S3 did pick up my network season passes on the antenna channels (6-1, etc.).


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

webin said:


> My constructive criticism was the last 11 words of my previous post.


Your opinion of constructive varies from mine. I've had pads on the thing - and it was working pretty well - since I got it 6-8 months ago. It's just since the realignment that I'm having this problem.


> Maybe I'm just having a frustration day, but it seems like every post you've made this week has been negative, and I for one and tired of hearing it.


And you're being forced to read it by? I have a problem and your "helpful" post didn't do squat to help me. IF you had read all my posts, which you obviously have not, you'd find that they were not all negative. Nor were my negative posts the only ones. I actually have corrected several people who blamed Tivo for the incorrect data. While I do blame Tivo for putting us in this mess and for being apparently clueless (asking for faxed channel lineups?), I do happen to be pro-Tivo. If you have a problem with my posts then just don't read them. I'm a bit tired of your constant sniping at me. I don't see you jumping up the butts of any others.

I have no idea what that other thread says, I'm not an EE. All I want is some way to deal with my problem - not to be chastised by the PC police.


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

jtrain said:


> by the way, I have an antenna hooked into my S3 and while the guide was all messed up on Tuesday, the S3 did pick up my network season passes on the antenna channels (6-1, etc.).


Could you supply info as to what antenna you're using? I have an internal one but it's pretty pitiful, even with an amplifier on it. I could easily mount an external on the post from my defunct Dish antenna. I made sure the coax was sealed and preserved. I don't appear to have a really clean shot at the Skyline antenna farm either.


----------



## jtrain (Jan 17, 2006)

roadkill_97006 said:


> Could you supply info as to what antenna you're using? I have an internal one but it's pretty pitiful, even with an amplifier on it. I could easily mount an external on the post from my defunct Dish antenna. I made sure the coax was sealed and preserved. I don't appear to have a really clean shot at the Skyline antenna farm either.


I'm using this antenna from Radio Shack, mounted on the outside of my house...

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2253765


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

jtrain said:


> I'm using this antenna from Radio Shack, mounted on the outside of my house...
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2253765


Thanks! I guess a powered antenna makes sense. At least it has the ability to mount to a mast, although they don't seem to tell you how thick a mast... Maybe I can track one down to look (unless you can tell me). The Dish mast is maybe 1.5".

I wish the warranty was more than 90 days though. And "water resistant" is sort of weak sounding for Oregon.  Yeah, I know - it's Rat Shack. I guess that's what silicone caulk is for. With the coming of all digital signals you'd think the things would be more commonly available. My Best Buy has a pile of the digital converter boxes right at the door, but last I looked, not much in the line of antennas. It's kind of Rat Shack or mail order.


----------



## mbhuff (Jan 25, 2004)

The cutover was done last night in my area (Southern Westchester, NY). The normal TiVO update didn't do anything, so I re-ran guided setup. I think the important thing is after it asks which specific cable company you are using, it then presents a few channels to test. The second one was ESPN and it's one of the ones that changed. I choose the option telling the TiVO I wasn't receiving it, and that probably triggered it to know that I have the new lineup. After that was finished, all the new channels were there.


----------



## TivoInNY (Dec 19, 2002)

mbhuff said:


> The cutover was done last night in my area (Southern Westchester, NY). The normal TiVO update didn't do anything, so I re-ran guided setup. I think the important thing is after it asks which specific cable company you are using, it then presents a few channels to test. The second one was ESPN and it's one of the ones that changed. I choose the option telling the TiVO I wasn't receiving it, and that probably triggered it to know that I have the new lineup. After that was finished, all the new channels were there.


+1. Guided Setup worked fine for me in Westchester as well. It also asked me about ESPN, by the way.


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

TivoInNY said:


> +1. Guided Setup worked fine for me in Westchester as well. It also asked me about ESPN, by the way.


Interesting. When I did it (3-4 times), I gave up after the first 5 or so channels were the same. Luck of the draw, I guess. I eventually got my update with a simple forced download. Things were downright weird for a while after that. It took my S3 hours to quit changing things. After 24 hours, it still had some to do list things on the wrong channels, so beware of that. I think I had roughly 3-4 channels that appeared twice in the list, overall. Even though i responded no to the "do you have any premium channels?" every time I redid the setup, I still wound up with all the foreign language networks, etc., plus Starz and had to edit them all out.


----------



## frankievali (May 26, 2003)

I also re-did the guided set up, but for me the channel lineup was not the right one, so I did not confirm any of the channels and then it gave me 4 possible lineups that are fios northern nj/ny. the fourth option was mine, minus a couple out of place channels, like wpix CW affliate being on 501 instead of 511, but 99% is correct. this worked for me, maybe it can work for you.


----------



## BladeZ (Mar 18, 2008)

As soon as I said No to ESPN on Chan 60, it got the correct line-up. I am on Long Island. So far so good 2 out of 3 TiVos.


----------



## gages97 (Mar 25, 2004)

Do the guided setup. When you get to the section where it asks about the channels you are seeing, say no to each one. On Long Island choose the verizon extended package, when you go to the premium channel selection, select everything.

Note, season passes still say the old channel, but the to do list shows the correct channels, so season passes should work.


----------



## ira_l (Sep 23, 2002)

rifleman69 said:


> Yep, I have 506 twice, but took out the 506 KRCW from the guide listing so I only have KOIN. Guide isn't 100% perfect but it's miles and miles ahead of where it was two days ago.


I have 901 (HBO HD) twice here in Westchester County, NY.

There are several instances of the same broadcast channel appearing twice but working only once. NY channels WPIX (CW Network) and WNET (PBS) are examples that come to mind.

Trouble is, my season pass for Smallville recorded an hour of nothing off of the WPIX that doesn't work instead of the other one that DOES work.  The correct WPIX channel (511) is labeled CW WPIX-DT and shows "To Be Announced" throughout the day while the non-working one (501) is labeled WPIXDT and shows all of the correct listings throughout the day. GRRR!!!

Following convention, it belongs on 511, not 501. It formerly was on 801, not 811 where it belonged.

They've got some work to do on this guide for sure!


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

I used to work at radioshack. We were told to move most of the antennas to the back room. I would bet that your local rat shack has a bunch of antennas in stock.

-Will


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

gages97 said:


> Do the guided setup. When you get to the section where it asks about the channels you are seeing, say no to each one. On Long Island choose the verizon extended package, when you go to the premium channel selection, select everything.
> 
> Note, season passes still say the old channel, but the to do list shows the correct channels, so season passes should work.


I reran guided setup and I didn't see a option for verizon extended package. Is your TiVo a series II or III?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Flyinace2000 said:


> I used to work at radioshack. We were told to move most of the antennas to the back room.


:down: That's a disgrace. It's _Radio_ Shack. Carrying items like these is all that distinguishes it from Best Buy or Circuit City (apart from having smaller stores, and no music or movies).


----------



## Jrexi (Feb 26, 2007)

ufo4sale said:


> I reran guided setup and I didn't see a option for verizon extended package. Is your TiVo a series II or III?


I got the guide to update correctly. I'm on Long Island using a series 3. Here are the steps to follow:

Make sure your Tivo is connected to the Internet before you go through these steps.

- Go into the channel list under 'settings'.
- Once you are in the channel list, push the 'enter' which will tell the Tivo you have misaligned channels.
- In the next screen, you'll have to push the thumbs down button 3 times followed by the enter button to confirm you want to go through this guided set up.
- the next thing it will ask is if you are still connected via cable, choose 'yes'. Then choose Verizon FIOS Northern NJ/NY (or something like that) as your provider.
- It will now check some channels for you. I think the first one is WGN on channel 8 -- that is correct so just choose, channel is correct.
- Next it will show ESPN on channel 60, choose I don't get that channel.
- It will then ask you if you get premium channels.
- The Tivo will now know you are on the new channel guide and it will begin to download the new info. 
- It will take about 20-30 mins, so just let it do its thing and you should be golden.

You'll have to set up all of your season passes again.

Good luck!

Jrexi


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> :down: That's a disgrace. It's _Radio_ Shack. Carrying items like these is all that distinguishes it from Best Buy or Circuit City (apart from having smaller stores, and no music or movies).


How about the general fact that Best Buy, etc. give a longer than 90-day warranty? Admittedly, they don't have as large a selection in the stores, but their web store external antennas have a "lifetime" warranty (which is at least better than 90 days). Where I live, it literally might not rain during a 90 day period in the Summer, then it pretty much rains all Winter. Tough if it leaks on the 91st day. Their reputation for quality electronics isn't precisely stellar either.


----------



## betseeee (Jul 26, 2008)

Jrexi said:


> I got the guide to update correctly. I'm on Long Island using a series 3. Here are the steps to follow:
> 
> Make sure your Tivo is connected to the Internet before you go through these steps.
> 
> ...


I know this is the Seris 3 forum (and I don't have one), but this is the only thread I could find anywhere (via google) on this topic. I have a Series 1 and am wondering if anyone knows how to get it to update the channel guide or if I just have to sit and wait? I re-ran guided setup, to no avail.  If I run out of Doras and Diegos, my kids are going to eat me alive.


----------



## galbro (Dec 30, 2006)

rashid11 said:


> What to expect - completely seamless experience  or a complete
> guided setup  ?


Now we have the answer... complete cluster-frack


----------



## betseeee (Jul 26, 2008)

Well, somehow it updated OK overnight and it seems all my problems are solved. So there is hope for everyone!


----------



## ira_l (Sep 23, 2002)

betseeee said:


> Well, somehow it updated OK overnight and it seems all my problems are solved. So there is hope for everyone!


How's your WNET-DT and WPIX-DT? Mine are both still "broken" here in Westchester. I assume I have the same guide you do.


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

roadkill_97006 said:


> You said it one too many times.
> 
> I have a SNR that varies from 29 (with a signal strength bouncing from 59 to 72) on 631 to 35 or greater on most other channels. How in hell do I deal with that? It's the same with both cable cards.
> 
> I can add more than the -18DB I have now, sure, but then 631, and probably others I haven't noticed yet) will go away completely. If I take anything out, then all the others go to hell.


Head up the Home depot and grab a Diplexer for like $10, then head over to radio shack and get the 75 ohm caps. Total cost of both it $15. Hook up the Tivo to the low side of the signal then the wall outlet to the input (the single side). Cap the high frequency. After doing this I found that I cna take down the Attueters from 16 to around 10 and still get a decent enough signal. I can some pixilation, but not sure if that is the TiVo or verizon.

Or you can call VZ and tell them that you are having the issue and say they need to put a low pass filter (see tivo help site) and have them put one on, heard they will do that too. Ask for someone that knows TiVo so you don't get a guy that is like "WTF is that?"

Good Luck


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

Deanq4 said:


> Head up the Home depot and grab a Diplexer for like $10, then head over to radio shack and get the 75 ohm caps. Total cost of both it $15. Hook up the Tivo to the low side of the signal then the wall outlet to the input (the single side). Cap the high frequency. After doing this I found that I cna take down the Attueters from 16 to around 10 and still get a decent enough signal. I can some pixilation, but not sure if that is the TiVo or verizon.
> Good Luck


Heh. Especially after asking for Tivo guru.

I finally chewed my way through the other thread that I was pointed to and (since my travel just got cancelled (work colleague had a death in the family), I ordered one of those diplexers mentioned in the thread as being a more-or-less guaranteed working solution. It's in the mail. I already had the caps. I do really appreciate your advice, though. I figured it out just yesterday. With the cost of gas and the difference in price (plus being on-call 8-5, 7 days a week) I decided to lump it until the other diplexor got here. It's certainly a bunch cheaper than anything I could find locally.

BTW, I've been able to sit with the signal strength meter on (thank God I work from home 99% of the time) and a suspect channel tuned in and see it pixellate while the meter just sat on 93. I suspect we're seeing both kinds of problems. That's what makes it so tough a nut to crack. VZ has issues and when they're on channels where the Tivo also has issues, who you gonna call?


----------



## mbhuff (Jan 25, 2004)

Following the FIOS thread on FIOS http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=590208, it looks like they are going to be rolling out more changes to NY lineup by Tuesday. In fact, if you look on verizon's site https://www22.verizon.com/content/fiostv/channel+lineup/channel+lineup.htm, they have changed to "offical" date for NY to 7/28 and have added more channels (a lot more HBOs, etc). So I'd wait until Tuesday or Wednesday, run a guided setup again, and hope everything is fixed. A quick count on the site it looks like after Tuesday it will be 80 channels of HD.

While there still are a few channels screwed up, it was great watching SCIFI Friday in HD


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

roadkill_97006 said:


> Heh. Especially after asking for Tivo guru.
> 
> I finally chewed my way through the other thread that I was pointed to and (since my travel just got cancelled (work colleague had a death in the family), I ordered one of those diplexers mentioned in the thread as being a more-or-less guaranteed working solution. It's in the mail. I already had the caps. I do really appreciate your advice, though. I figured it out just yesterday. With the cost of gas and the difference in price (plus being on-call 8-5, 7 days a week) I decided to lump it until the other diplexor got here. It's certainly a bunch cheaper than anything I could find locally.
> 
> BTW, I've been able to sit with the signal strength meter on (thank God I work from home 99% of the time) and a suspect channel tuned in and see it pixellate while the meter just sat on 93. I suspect we're seeing both kinds of problems. That's what makes it so tough a nut to crack. VZ has issues and when they're on channels where the Tivo also has issues, who you gonna call?


If you have a chance, try using just a diplexer to kill the MCoS, I wonder if it is more that than the SNR. I can see the signal being too hot, but not that we should have to bring it down that much. Let me know the results when you get the diplexer, I have had pretty good luck (KATU was my biggest issue).


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

Deanq4 said:


> If you have a chance, try using just a diplexer to kill the MCoS, I wonder if it is more that than the SNR. I can see the signal being too hot, but not that we should have to bring it down that much. Let me know the results when you get the diplexer, I have had pretty good luck (KATU was my biggest issue).


I'll do that. I have noticed that I have a lot of channels with a SNR of 33-35 that seem to be OK. Always wondered about that. Others that seemed to demand the SNR of 31. And good old HDT that stubbornly got down to a SNR of 28-29 if I got the others down to 31-32. Clearly, you can't hit a window if your supply is wider than the window. I REALLY hope the diplexer does the deed.

What confuses me is that I have a separate run of ethernet for the FIOS internet (done by VZ) and the coax just goes ONT > Tivo. I don't even have an Actiontec connected to the ONT any more (it never was used for TV and never had coax to it). I'm using an Apple Airport Extreme for the internet (works SUPER well, BTW @ 15/2). I suppose that if the ONT is oozing internet signals into my TV coax then VZ should have put in a trap for that, but I don't recall seeing one. At least I really, really hope that's what's going on.

I just spent 20 minutes looking at the signal strength meter for all my HD channels (no problem ever with KATU, BTW) and every one of them was between 83 and 96 with a "bounce around factor" of at most 5. So, here at least, it seems that things have somewhat calmed down. I saw no errant pixels!!!


----------



## rreimund (Sep 27, 2004)

I'd like to ask a quick question despite my not having a Series 3 either. 

Has anyone that updated successfully their data for Westchest (or any FIOS for that matter) started having issues with the TiVo changing your STB's channel to four digit numbers? I get the Spanish Language package (raising my daughter bi-lingual) and some of those are four digit channels (1560 for example) But whenever I go to it with my TiVo, it doesn't appear to be sending the leading 1 to the STB - I'm connected to STB via Serial. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Have you _told_ the TiVo that four digits are required? I seem to remember something about it defaulting to three... that was with IR, and a DCT 700, though.


----------



## rreimund (Sep 27, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> Have you _told_ the TiVo that four digits are required? I seem to remember something about it defaulting to three... that was with IR, and a DCT 700, though.


Yes, with IR you get the option of specifying, but with serial it doesn't ask, afaik


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

Jrexi said:


> I got the guide to update correctly. I'm on Long Island using a series 3. Here are the steps to follow:
> 
> Make sure your Tivo is connected to the Internet before you go through these steps.
> 
> ...


I did the above and it is mostly correct except for one problem.
According to the listed line-up at Verizon.com, my package is supposed to include these -
Showtime Showcase HD (867)
Showtime Showcase West HD (868)
Showtime Extreme HD (873)
Showtime Extreme West HD (874)

867 won't tune, while 868, 873, and 874 aren't even in my channels list.

Anyone else?


----------



## jtrain (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm still having Guide Issues...mostly just the East Coast time zone issue...and being on the West Coast, and noticing that the actual programming isn't matching up to what's listed on the guide. 

Noticed this particularly last night on USA, as I have a Season Pass for In Plain Sight and it started to record at 7p.m. when it should have started at 10:00p.m. (west coast time). There are several channels with this issue...USA, USA HD, Disney Channel, VH1 Soul, just to name a few.

I've contacted a few people at Verizon so they're aware of it and hopefully they'll get on Tribune to correct it. One can hope anyway.


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

jtrain said:


> I've contacted a few people at Verizon so they're aware of it and hopefully they'll get on Tribune to correct it. One can hope anyway.


Have you poked on Tivo about them? I suspect that VZ would just as soon let it stay wrong so they can sell more STBs. There's a web page to do that, buried somewhere in the Tivo site.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

jtrain said:


> I'm still having Guide Issues...mostly just the East Coast time zone issue...and being on the West Coast, and noticing that the actual programming isn't matching up to what's listed on the guide.
> 
> Noticed this particularly last night on USA, as I have a Season Pass for In Plain Sight and it started to record at 7p.m. when it should have started at 10:00p.m. (west coast time). There are several channels with this issue...USA, USA HD, Disney Channel, VH1 Soul, just to name a few.
> 
> I've contacted a few people at Verizon so they're aware of it and hopefully they'll get on Tribune to correct it. One can hope anyway.


Inform TiVo, they'll get on it for Tribune. Verizon doesn't care.


----------



## jtrain (Jan 17, 2006)

rifleman69 said:


> Inform TiVo, they'll get on it for Tribune. Verizon doesn't care.


I've notified TiVo on their web site as well...at the following link...I'm guessing if anyone else is seeing this problem and adds fuel to the fire, that TiVo may get on it.

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/contactsupport/lineup_tool.html


----------



## ottomatic (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm still having time zone problems too. Guide is thinking shows are airing 3 hours earlier than they really do. Its that east coast bias. You'd think the entire country was on the east coast


----------



## JediTim (Sep 25, 2007)

Jrexi said:


> I got the guide to update correctly. I'm on Long Island using a series 3. Here are the steps to follow:
> 
> Make sure your Tivo is connected to the Internet before you go through these steps.
> 
> ...


Many thanks...tried this last night on both of my Tivo HD units...took closer to 35 minutes...and all the channels lined up properly.

Thanks for posting.
Tim


----------



## mbhuff (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm in Southern Westchester NY. Like I've posted before, I have the new channel guide, but a number of channels are not working. I talked to verizon today and got supprising good service. They are still working on deployment issues on the head-end in the NY/NJ side. It may be up to a week before it's all worked out.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

My USA-HD channel is on the correct time for the guide, it got fixed sometime between last night and Saturday night.


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm getting everything from missing channels, missing guide data and in general the whole setup is pretty screwy. The only thing that appears to be working are my locals. Guide data still hasn't cropped up for HBO East HD and a large portion of channels. It tried to tape The Recruiter last night and the result was a movie from 901. Thank god I DirecTV still. I switched all my Season Passes to Directv until this mess gets sorted out. 

Poor job by TiVo. I blame them for lack of communication with Tribune. Wondering if all the hassle to have TiVo in my life is worth it. Verizon has been great, but if these issues with TiVo continue (freeze-ups,etc.), then I'm off to eBay and back to D* full time.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

JediTim said:


> Many thanks...tried this last night on both of my Tivo HD units...took closer to 35 minutes...and all the channels lined up properly.
> 
> Thanks for posting.
> Tim


I see you are on LI.
I have the following problems -
899 ( HBO HD) has no guide info
I have TWO 901's
The first (HBOHD) has the guide info that belongs on 899, but displays 901 programming.
The second (HBOHDP) has 901 programming and correct guide info.

Channels 920, 921, and 921 (again) have the same exact issues as above, except it is Cinemax programming.

Jim H.


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

jhimmel said:


> I see you are on LI.
> I have the following problems -
> 899 ( HBO HD) has no guide info
> I have TWO 901's
> ...


Good to see I'm not crazy. I thought my initial setup of the channels was incorrect. It took 2-3 tries until I found what appeared to be the right lineup. I think was Digital Extended/NJ/NY. In any event, I'm suffering from the same issues.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

cmeinck said:


> Good to see I'm not crazy. I thought my initial setup of the channels was incorrect. It took 2-3 tries until I found what appeared to be the right lineup. I think was Digital Extended/NJ/NY. In any event, I'm suffering from the same issues.


At the TiVo web site there is a place for informing them of guide issues. Here -

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/contactsupport/lineup_tool.html

I gave them my info - you might try the same. The form mentions that they will look into it, and that it typically takes five to seven business days to correct.


----------



## lachacg (Jan 11, 2003)

FIOS updated today in West Essex NJ. However my choices when I do the channel remap are Basking Ridge (which I should be), Freehold or Freehold -NY. These don't map the correct channels. Guess I'll have to wait some more for this to shake out. I didn't have high hopes, as this is a major realignment.


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

In bergen county (NJ) we still have all the old mappings. Time to call tivo.


----------



## tivo33 (Feb 25, 2002)

Channels were realigned in Bridgewater yesterday. Guided setup worked great and all channels are in the right place on the guide. I am even receiving channels that are not on the channel guide that Verizon sent me in the mail.

However, my guide data is not updating. It only says "too be announce." What a pain in the ass. I tried to force several calls to no avail.


----------



## amg212 (Jun 21, 2008)

Bergen County - Still showing old lineup on TiVO even though Verizon switched the lineup yesterday. For what it's worth, I checked Zap2it.com which uses the same program guide source as TiVO- It is also showing the old lineup. I think the issue is that VZ didn't notify Tribune or the other guide services that the lineup changed. VERY annoying, but you can't blame TiVO if they aren't getting correct info from Verizon.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

amg212 said:


> Bergen County - Still showing old lineup on TiVO even though Verizon switched the lineup yesterday. For what it's worth, I checked Zap2it.com which uses the same program guide source as TiVO- It is also showing the old lineup. I think the issue is that VZ didn't notify Tribune or the other guide services that the lineup changed. VERY annoying, but you can't blame TiVO if they aren't getting correct info from Verizon.


Rerun guided setup. You should see the new channels (minus guide data) but the old ones will probably still be there.


----------



## aswhitey (Nov 9, 2006)

I just spoke with a technical support person at TiVo who indicated that TiVo made Verizon aware of the missing guide data issue a few days ago and they started working on the problem immediately. The TiVo technician believes it will take Tribune Media and Verizon another 5 days to fix this. I was also told that when this is fixed, all of the existing Season Passes will automatically remap to the new channel numbers. This is a major bummer because in the meantime none of the season passes will work and programs can only be recorded based on channel number and time of program.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

rocko said:


> Rerun guided setup. You should see the new channels (minus guide data) but the old ones will probably still be there.


I'm in Clifton and the guided setup did nothing for me.


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

aswhitey said:


> The TiVo technician believes it will take Tribune Media and Verizon another 5 days to fix this. I was also told that when this is fixed, all of the existing Season Passes will automatically remap to the new channel numbers. This is a major bummer because in the meantime none of the season passes will work and programs can only be recorded based on channel number and time of program.


They say 5 days, but I would expect 2-3 days tops. Yes, all your season passes will eventually remap themselves. When Oregon got the new lineup, I just manually recorded everything I wanted to see for the entire week.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

Aero 1 said:


> I'm in Clifton and the guided setup did nothing for me.


I just looked at my S2 boxes and see that they don't have the new lineup in the channel list. I *was *able to manually punch in the numbers for the new channels, however. Not good, but better than nothing at this point.

My S3 and THD have the new channels listed.

Edit: Try channel 100 - if it's CNN you're good.


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

Which selections is right for me in Oakland NJ (07436) Freehold or Freehold NY Plus....?


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

Flyinace2000 said:


> Which selections is right for me in Oakland NJ (07436) Freehold or Freehold NY Plus....?


Plain Freehold.


----------



## roadkill_97006 (Aug 15, 2005)

I got one of the diplexers mentioned in that other thread. Plugged it in and made sure it was the right way around and that the Sat connector was capped. No change, so I guess MOCA is not my problem. 

I am also having serious crud happening with pixellation (sp?) on 3 channels here. 680 (SCIFIHD) being the most perplexing. I tried every combination of pads I have (0, 3, 6, 10 and 20) and I cannot get that channel to be error free. Neither RS figure changes from zero, unless I get the SNR down to about 29 or over about 35, but the thing pixellates like crazy. I sat there for 10 minutes on the signal strength screen with it at about 93-95 (peak at 95) and crud all over, then went back to look at the RS numbers and all were zero. Also, 631 is coming in so weak that I can either get it (pad about 6dB) or everything else (best pad about 18dB), but not both. I can't see how the Tivo is causing any of this but I thought I mention it here so others in the Portland metro area could see if they have something similar. I guess the next step is to crab to VZ. :down:


----------



## tivo33 (Feb 25, 2002)

Just got home from work and still no guide data. All channels are correct, but I can't see what is on.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

roadkill_97006 said:


> I got one of the diplexers mentioned in that other thread. Plugged it in and made sure it was the right way around and that the Sat connector was capped. No change, so I guess MOCA is not my problem.
> 
> I am also having serious crud happening with pixellation (sp?) on 3 channels here. 680 (SCIFIHD) being the most perplexing. I tried every combination of pads I have (0, 3, 6, 10 and 20) and I cannot get that channel to be error free. Neither RS figure changes from zero, unless I get the SNR down to about 29 or over about 35, but the thing pixellates like crazy. I sat there for 10 minutes on the signal strength screen with it at about 93-95 (peak at 95) and crud all over, then went back to look at the RS numbers and all were zero. Also, 631 is coming in so weak that I can either get it (pad about 6dB) or everything else (best pad about 18dB), but not both. I can't see how the Tivo is causing any of this but I thought I mention it here so others in the Portland metro area could see if they have something similar. I guess the next step is to crab to VZ. :down:


Had a similar problem here in NJ the other day. Some channels were pixelating to the point of being unwatchable. Went throught the same drill - fooling with attenuation, etc. Finally called my buddy who has FIOS and found otu he had the exact same problem.

Verizon acknowleged the problem and fixed it later in the day. Give 'em a call.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

rocko said:


> Verizon acknowleged the problem and fixed it later in the day. Give 'em a call.


Could you clarify that a bit?

I'm pretty sure if I call FIOS front line support and say my Tivo S3 is pixelating I'm going to get a big:

Hunh? You have a what and it's doing what?


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

Now we're going to turn this thread into a pixelation thread too?

LI FiOS -
The following have no guide data -
511 CW WPIX-DT
513 WNET-DT
899 HBO HD East
920 CinimaxHD

I have the following duplicates -
746 (HDNETMV) 746 (MGMHD) - HDNETMV is the correct one.
They both tune HDNETMV programming.
901 (HBOHD) 901 (HBOHDP) - HBOHDP is the correct one.
They both tune HBOHDP programming.
The guide data on 901 HBOHD is actually the missing guide data for 899.
921 (MAXHD) 921 (MAXHDP) - MAXHDP is the correct one.
They both tune MAXHDP programming.
The guide data on 921 MAXHD is actually the missing guide data for 920

I assume this is what others are seeing on LI, NY.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

jhimmel said:


> Now we're going to turn this thread into a pixelation thread too?


No, but a lot of people have reported pixelation on some of the new channels, even with Verizon equipment. Hopefully it's temporary.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> No, but a lot of people have reported pixelation on some of the new channels, even with Verizon equipment. Hopefully it's temporary.


Yes, I hope it is temporary. I would give them a chance to get all the new stuff fine tuned.
I just feared coming in here to read about the re-alignment issues and have to wade through a bunch of attenuation chronicles.

From what little we have so far, it seems that the channel issues are consistent and universal for each region. That being so, I do not expect this to take very long to fix. It is an inconvenience in the meantime, but there are worse things in the world.


----------



## Ronbo53 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have just got off the phone with Tivo support due to the incorrect guide data. The rep said they are getting hit with alot of calls. As I mentioned FIOS and the incorrect guide data, he finished my sentence with a 'Let me guess, your in New Jersey'. He said something to the effect that it is something that FIOS did with the head end and where the broadcast is coming from. Don't quote me on this exactly I didn't really get what he was saying, something about Verizon splitting up the channels. Anyway they have a work around to get the proper channel mapping and guide data. When I completed the steps he walked me through my Tivo guide is spot-on, all channels appear to be mapped correctly from what I saw and compared to the downloaded PDF channel sheet from verizon. My suggestion is to give them a call, they can walk ou through it to straighten out the guide.


----------



## amg212 (Jun 21, 2008)

Ronbo53 said:


> I have just got off the phone with Tivo support due to the incorrect guide data. The rep said they are getting hit with alot of calls. As I mentioned FIOS and the incorrect guide data, he finished my sentence with a 'Let me guess, your in New Jersey'. He said something to the effect that it is something that FIOS did with the head end and where the broadcast is coming from. Don't quote me on this exactly I didn't really get what he was saying, something about Verizon splitting up the channels. Anyway they have a work around to get the proper channel mapping and guide data. When I completed the steps he walked me through my Tivo guide is spot-on, all channels appear to be mapped correctly from what I saw and compared to the downloaded PDF channel sheet from verizon. My suggestion is to give them a call, they can walk ou through it to straighten out the guide.


Is the program guide accurate for 511, 513, 899 and 920?


----------



## Mike in NJ (Sep 12, 2006)

Ronbo53 said:


> I have just got off the phone with Tivo support due to the incorrect guide data. The rep said they are getting hit with alot of calls. As I mentioned FIOS and the incorrect guide data, he finished my sentence with a 'Let me guess, your in New Jersey'. He said something to the effect that it is something that FIOS did with the head end and where the broadcast is coming from. Don't quote me on this exactly I didn't really get what he was saying, something about Verizon splitting up the channels. Anyway they have a work around to get the proper channel mapping and guide data. When I completed the steps he walked me through my Tivo guide is spot-on, all channels appear to be mapped correctly from what I saw and compared to the downloaded PDF channel sheet from verizon. My suggestion is to give them a call, they can walk ou through it to straighten out the guide.


I just called TiVo Support and was told emphatically by the CSR after they checked with their manager and others that there is no workaround and I just have to wait until the guide data is fixed and it propagates out.

Do you recall what the steps were that they walked you through?


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Looks like they *finally* got all of the guide data problems for Oregon worked out. It only took them ten days.


----------



## prices10 (Feb 9, 2008)

North Jersey workaround is to run guided setup and use a Long Island zip code:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=401060
I'm just doing it now


----------



## rob.williams (Oct 15, 2002)

David Platt said:


> Looks like they *finally* got all of the guide data problems for Oregon worked out. It only took them ten days.


When did you notice this? After the service update at 7:30PM last night, I still had channel 506 listed twice in the guide, among other oddities. Did you re-run the guided setup? I'm out in Beaverton.


----------



## scottb4u (Sep 13, 2006)

OK--I've re-done the guided setup in northern NJ and have the correct channels listed--but no program guide. I DID NOT have to enter a LI zip code. 

Will the program guide come later or do I need to re-do guided setup again?


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

scottb4u said:


> OK--I've re-done the guided setup in northern NJ and have the correct channels listed--but no program guide. I DID NOT have to enter a LI zip code.
> 
> Will the program guide come later or do I need to re-do guided setup again?


Having the correct channels is half the battle. Guide data will follow via the normal nightly call.

You can force periodic calls and see what happens, however.

BTW, beside adding the new channels, did they get rid of the old ones yet? I'm not home to check but that's been driving me frackin' crazy.


----------



## shamu20 (Oct 8, 2007)

rocko said:


> You can force periodic calls and see what happens, however.


No need to force updates. You can check your lineup online first and then when you see it is updated force the connection to get the correct lineup...
LINK HERE


----------



## ATB (Sep 28, 2005)

shamu20 said:


> No need to force updates. You can check your lineup online first and then when you see it is updated force the connection to get the correct lineup...
> LINK HERE


In NNJ with correct channels but no guide data for 2 days. The link above reports:

We're sorry

Your online scheduling lineup has not been detected. Please try again in 24 hours.

What does this mean?


----------



## Mike in NJ (Sep 12, 2006)

scottb4u said:


> OK--I've re-done the guided setup in northern NJ and have the correct channels listed--but no program guide. I DID NOT have to enter a LI zip code.
> 
> Will the program guide come later or do I need to re-do guided setup again?


What zip code did you use?


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

shamu20 said:


> No need to force updates. You can check your lineup online first and then when you see it is updated force the connection to get the correct lineup...
> LINK HERE


shamu, thanks for that advice. As I look now (Sat afternoon), I see that all the same problems still exists with my lineup shown at that site. At least I know not to bother wasting any more time on it for now.


----------



## rashid11 (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, almost 5 days after the re-alignment, none of FIOS channel guides @
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/provider.do?orgUrl=/tvlistings.do (Basking Ridge, Freehold, Jersey City) show the updated guide and we still have to rely on a hack to operate (working off Long Island zipcode).


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

My issue still remains HBO East - 899 not showing. I've added it through Settings > Channels, but of course no guide data.


----------



## tivo33 (Feb 25, 2002)

This is unbelievable!!! How long does it take to correct the guide. Almost a week now and I can't find out what is playing!!! I don't know if it is Tivo or Verizon screwing us. I am really getting PO'd.


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

I am so scared for when it is CA's turn.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

tivo33 said:


> This is unbelievable!!! How long does it take to correct the guide. Almost a week now and I can't find out what is playing!!! I don't know if it is Tivo or Verizon screwing us. I am really getting PO'd.


I agree!!! If it is fixed for the NY zip codes what is the problem fixing it for the NJ zip codes?!!

Another symptom of a dying company!


----------



## mbhuff (Jan 25, 2004)

It depends on what you mean "fixed" for NY zip codes. We do have the new channels, but we have a number of duplicates and missing guide data.


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

TiVo does not prepare the guide data, Tribune does it. All that TiVo does is take the data and distributes it to its 4 million or so subscribers everyday. My experience from 2001 is that all of my TiVo's have always received the lineup data during every successful daily call or Internet connection. If the data is incorrect blame Tribune, not TiVo.

When you report an error to TiVothey contact Tribune to correct it. It is Tribune that takes 5 to 7 days to correct it.

I believe the fault lies with Verizon not giving Tribune a heads up of the coming channel lineup changes.


----------



## vazquezj324 (Jul 2, 2008)

JacksTiVo said:


> TiVo does not prepare the guide data, Tribune does it. All that TiVo does is take the data and distributes it to its 4 million or so subscribers everyday. My experience from 2001 is that all of my TiVo's have always received the lineup data during every successful daily call or Internet connection. If the data is incorrect blame Tribune, not TiVo.
> 
> When you report an error to TiVothey contact Tribune to correct it. It is Tribune that takes 5 to 7 days to correct it.
> 
> I believe the fault lies with Verizon not giving Tribune a heads up of the coming channel lineup changes.


+1


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

Here is the thing. Some of you people here can find NO fault with TIVO and will make excuses for them till the cows come home. As a TIVO subscriber, I should not even know that Tribune even exists. I pay my subscription to TIVO. Whoever or however they get the listing and channel lineups is immaterial. If they use a 3rd party or do it in-house does not matter. It is the KEY part of my subscription. If the lineups are incorrect, it renders my TIVO useless. The buck stops with TIVO!! 

If Verizon did not communicate the channel changes that is one thing, maybe for the first change. It was known (and reported) as early as 6/30 with Verizons first change in Indianapolis. The problem persisted with Portland and now New York and New Jersey. Fool me once shame on me, fool me twice (and more) shame on you!


----------



## Mike in NJ (Sep 12, 2006)

bigguy126 said:


> Here is the thing. Some of you people here can find NO fault with TIVO and will make excuses for them till the cows come home. As a TIVO subscriber, I should not even know that Tribune even exists. I pay my subscription to TIVO. Whoever or however they get the listing and channel lineups is immaterial. If they use a 3rd party or do it in-house does not matter. It is the KEY part of my subscription. If the lineups are incorrect, it renders my TIVO useless. The buck stops with TIVO!!
> 
> If Verizon did not communicate the channel changes that is one thing, maybe for the first change. It was known (and reported) as early as 6/30 with Verizons first change in Indianapolis. The problem persisted with Portland and now New York and New Jersey. Fool me once shame on me, fool me twice (and more) shame on you!


I completely agree. I have purchased a product from TiVo, not Tribune. Sure, Verizon may have been late with the info. But TiVo knows about the problem, they know where I live, and they know that I am affected. How about a proactive email to let me know what they are doing and the status of the problem?


----------



## rcr2 (Feb 3, 2007)

Umm - what can TiVo do to correct the problem?

Really. If you look on Verizon's website for channel listings, it still states that Central New Jersey channel lineup is effective 8/26.

But, my channels have already changed, and the lineup hasn't been fixed.

Do you expect TiVo to find all the right channels for every Verizon market, create channel mappings for everything, re-input the guide data, verify every market is correct, and then send out the updates AND track on a daily basis if Verizon has updated Tribune properly (or Tribune has followed through on what it was supposed to do) in order to know when to take out the channel mappings on a per-market basis?

When it's TiVo's fault, I hit them for it (failing hard drives and crappy support for pixellation issues, mainly) but be realistic about the technical issues around how channel guide data is managed in today's world.


----------



## mbhuff (Jan 25, 2004)

BTW, after the re-alignment a number of my channels were showing as black screens (including WGN-HD, a lot of the new Cinemax channels etc). After waiting a week, I called Verizon support. They re-loaded the cablecards and now everything is fine. Now if we can just get the guide fixed, I'll be a happy camper.

I agree that Verizon is at fault for not providing correct guide info to Tribune, but Tivo is ultimately responsible since they are providing the guide service to us. If I tried to open a support call to Verizon, it would take forever to find the people responsible that could fix this. Tivo should have a relationship with the major cable providers and at least have a mechanism to work through guide issues. I've been willing to cut them some slack due to the size of the change, and Verizon's obvious problems (sending out by mail the lineup change, then changing it again, and then once more), but after two weeks, this should be resolved.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

JacksTiVo said:


> TiVo does not prepare the guide data, Tribune does it. All that TiVo does is take the data and distributes it to its 4 million or so subscribers everyday. My experience from 2001 is that all of my TiVo's have always received the lineup data during every successful daily call or Internet connection. If the data is incorrect blame Tribune, not TiVo.
> 
> When you report an error to TiVothey contact Tribune to correct it. It is Tribune that takes 5 to 7 days to correct it.
> 
> I believe the fault lies with Verizon not giving Tribune a heads up of the coming channel lineup changes.


Incorrect!

This is 100% the responsibility of Tivo to their customers. They know these changes are taking place throughout the country. They are charging the monthly fee for the guide data basically. They need to be informed!

The lineup change is no secret! Verizon told their guide supplier about it, I'll bet it is probably the same company Tivo uses.


----------



## xfm (Apr 1, 2005)

Plain and simple, a product or service provider is 100% responsible for the portions of their product that are supplied by subcontractors. If an integrated circuit fails in your microwave oven, do you look for recourse from the chip maker? No. You look to GE (or whoever). They are responsible because they have the contractual relationship with the end user. Those who think that TiVo's an innocent victim here are probably those who always have an excuse and point fingers at others when they fail to perform on the job. With a commitment comes an accompanying responsibility.

After all this is no unavoidable 'act of god'-type event. FIOS customers were notified by 'snail mail' 3-4 weeks before the switchover. It is inexcusable that FIOS rolled out similar realignments across the country over the last month or so, and Tribune and TiVo are then still caught completely unprepared in the country's largest market -- metro NYC. Someone in the TiVo organization has the responsibility to monitor cable/FIOS providers to ensure an early awareness of upcoming changes that impact TiVo's ability to provide services to its customer base.

One of TiVo's prime responsibilities is providing accurate guide information to their customers. Without it, the product becomes not much more functional than a 1980's vintage VCR (which now costs <$25 with no service charges).

What is most disappointing here is TiVo's complete silence and lack of acknowledgment of this major faux pas and its effect on their customers. No messages, no emails, no postings on this forum or their web site. It's like they're so ashamed, they're sticking their heads in the sand until things blow over. I truly thought that they would offer a plan to affected customers, perhaps along with an apology and appropriate compensation for their customers' inconveniences.

Very, very disappointing. Not the reaction of a quality company.


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

xfm said:


> Plain and simple, a product or service provider is 100% responsible for the portions of their product that are supplied by subcontractors. If an integrated circuit fails in your microwave oven, do you look for recourse from the chip maker? No. You look to GE (or whoever). They are responsible because they have the contractual relationship with the end user. Those who think that TiVo's an innocent victim here are probably those who always have an excuse and point fingers at others when they fail to perform on the job. With a commitment comes an accompanying responsibility.
> 
> After all this is no unavoidable 'act of god'-type event. FIOS customers were notified by 'snail mail' 3-4 weeks before the switchover. It is inexcusable that FIOS rolled out similar realignments across the country over the last month or so, and Tribune and TiVo are then still caught completely unprepared in the country's largest market -- metro NYC. Someone in the TiVo organization has the responsibility to monitor cable/FIOS providers to ensure an early awareness of upcoming changes that impact TiVo's ability to provide services to its customer base.
> 
> ...


100% agree.


----------



## tivo33 (Feb 25, 2002)

Great job. By the way 7 days now with no guide data. All the extra channels are great. But try using the up/down channel button to thumb through hundreds of channels, by the time you figure out what is on the shows are already over and it is time to start searching again!!!

UGGGHH!


----------



## vazquezj324 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have to say I disagree this is 100&#37; TiVo's fault, which I already have stated at length. However, I do agree they should be more pulicly involved with the situation than they are. The proactive emails/webpages/DVR messages seem to be best suited for such matter.


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

You've been writing this same post for days now XFM. I don't see how maintaining this level of outrage is doing anything but raising your blood pressure and getting people to agree with your points. The way I see it, you have three good courses of action: 1) Continue complaining on these forums, blowing off steam whenever you boil over, 2) Get on the phone with Tivo technical support and in your calmest voice express how outraged you are, hopefully convincing them to be more public about their progress and devote more resources to the issue, or 3) Chill out a bit, take a few deep breaths (ok, maybe a lot of deep breaths), and live with what you have. Use TitanTV.com to check for what's playing, manually record shows you want to watch, and calmly wait for the problem to be resolved. I think 2 and 3 are the better options, personally.

I agree that it's TiVo's responsibility to provide you with the guide data you pay for. For this lapse, they ought to take remedial actions (making refunds, extending service time, free Tivo Plushy). I don't agree that it's Tivo's fault. (I draw a big distinction between responsibility and fault). Verizon REALLY rushed to get the NYC market up and running, and as a result of that speed, and it occurring at the same time as the realignments, Verizon dropped the ball on some of their side responsibilities such as providing programming data to third party content-providers. That hand over has been so flubbed that even a week later, Tribune is still trying to sort it out and package it for Tivo consumption. I have no doubt in my mind that tivo representatives are working with both Verizon and Tribune to help get this data prepared. The delay isn't a result of a lack of oversight or management on Tivo's part, it's just a result of a having a complex and messy issue dropped in their laps (by verizon) too late for them to handle properly in time for the channel realignment.

Let's say you live in a small town on an island. There's only one bridge into town. One day, a ship captain loses control of his vessel (maybe he was busy plotting his course and handing out duty assignments to his crew). As a result, his ship collides with the bridge and destroys it. Now you paid for that bridge with your tax dollars, and without it, you have no access into or out of town. The Dept. of Transportation didn't cause the collision, but they are responsible for maintaining the bridge, so they undertake getting a new one built as quickly (and safely) as they can. Maybe they hire a subcontractor to manage the construction. It's an awful situation, but it is what it is, and takes 2 weeks to get a new bridge in place.

How do you handle that situation? Do you scream and moan and stay home for two weeks? Do you seek restitution from the Dept of Transportation because you weren't able to use the bridge you paid for? Do you complain to the DOT that the subcontractors aren't working fast enough? Do you blame the ship captain for the accident and hope they assist with the repairs?

Or do you calmly assess the situation you're in, place blame on those responsible, assist those making it right, and find some other way around the obstacles you're faced with in life?

In the long run, that last possibility is the only one that gets you on with your life.


----------



## tivo33 (Feb 25, 2002)

I spoke to Tivo CS last night and they told me that Tribune said it will be fixed within 48 hours. So I guess we will see at 7:30 pm Thursday?????


----------



## xfm (Apr 1, 2005)

webin said:


> You've been writing this same post for days now XFM. I don't see how maintaining this level of outrage is doing anything but raising your blood pressure and getting people to agree with your points. The way I see it, you have three good courses of action: 1) Continue complaining on these forums, blowing off steam whenever you boil over, 2) Get on the phone with Tivo technical support and in your calmest voice express how outraged you are, hopefully convincing them to be more public about their progress and devote more resources to the issue, or 3) Chill out a bit, take a few deep breaths (ok, maybe a lot of deep breaths), and live with what you have. Use TitanTV.com to check for what's playing, manually record shows you want to watch, and calmly wait for the problem to be resolved. I think 2 and 3 are the better options, personally.
> 
> I agree that it's TiVo's responsibility to provide you with the guide data you pay for. For this lapse, they ought to take remedial actions (making refunds, extending service time, free Tivo Plushy). I don't agree that it's Tivo's fault. (I draw a big distinction between responsibility and fault). Verizon REALLY rushed to get the NYC market up and running, and as a result of that speed, and it occurring at the same time as the realignments, Verizon dropped the ball on some of their side responsibilities such as providing programming data to third party content-providers. That hand over has been so flubbed that even a week later, Tribune is still trying to sort it out and package it for Tivo consumption. I have no doubt in my mind that tivo representatives are working with both Verizon and Tribune to help get this data prepared. The delay isn't a result of a lack of oversight or management on Tivo's part, it's just a result of a having a complex and messy issue dropped in their laps (by verizon) too late for them to handle properly in time for the channel realignment.
> 
> ...


Webin,

In my defense, one rant was early on in this fiasco, the other was almost a week into it. My last post was mostly to express amazement and disappointment at TiVo's lack of visibility and its total silence on this astounding failure to prepare. Quality companies take charge, execute a recovery plan, and, maybe most importantly, communicate with their customers to maintain credibility and confidence.

I might agree with your analogy of the bridge and the island, but only if the ship's captain, three weeks before he crashed his ship into the bridge, sent a letter to all of the island's residents that he was going to do this, along with the specific date on which he would demolish the bridge with his sturdy craft.

And, once the dastardly deed was perpetrated, I am certain the Dept of Transportation would contact the residents of the island, by semaphore flags or smoke signals in the event the power lines went down with the bridge, to inform them of the plans for bridge replacement and declare the island a disaster area, along with some assistance, in the form of a monetary grant, tax rebate, etc, to help them deal with the expense and inconvenience caused by this "unexpected" event.

Let's not forget. this FIOS occurrence was no spontaneous 'accident', but a planned transition which mirrored similar previous transitions across the country, and was clearly communicated to Verizon's customers weeks before it occurred.

As you say, 'it is what it is', but that doesn't mean that I need to curl up on the couch in a fetal position hugging my TiVo Guy plushy with my thumb in my mouth to await a resolution.

I guess it's an East Coast-West Coast thing.


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

Valid points xfm. I really do epathize with the situation you're in. I'm in the Portland market that was second to change, and my guide data was flakey for close to a week. I can understand how frustrating that can be.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

xfm is 100% correct!!

This is another example of a once leading edge company sinking down the toilet.


----------



## xfm (Apr 1, 2005)

webin said:


> Valid points xfm. I really do epathize with the situation you're in. I'm in the Portland market that was second to change, and my guide data was flakey for close to a week. I can understand how frustrating that can be.


If I were in the first or second market to change as you were, I might be more understanding.

It's the advance visibility available to TiVo -- they knew this was coming -- combined with the total lack of communication that really causes my dismay and disappointment with them.

I've been a customer since their first year, 1999, and all along I've been one of their biggest boosters among my friends and associates. If TiVo came up at a cocktail party, I was good for at least 45 minutes of extolling the virtues of TiVo. I often stated that it was one of the two great inventions of mankind, along with the iPod.

Maybe that's why I'm taking it as a kind of betrayal when I witness their apparent lack of concern for the customers as exemplified by their silence.

Tomorrow will be a week with no explanation or acknowledgement, despite having multiple avenues to communicate their actions, plans, remedies.

*XFM*
1 x Series 3 w 1TB WD ext HDD
2 x TiVoHD


----------



## TheBar1 (Dec 26, 2001)

Has anyone had any luck getting TiVo to agree to issue a service credit on their account if you were impacted by this mess?


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

I received a channel update message this morning but was disappointed to find that it was for only a few channels and they were incorrect. So I called TiVo support and spoke to a representative who was aware of the Verizon problem in NJ. Their present work-around which has been reported in several threads was to use Zip Code *11001*. It worked for me in Central NJ. with only one error, no program data for 899 - HBOHD. So I am using the SD version of HBO in the meantime.

As far as requesting a refund, I pay an MSD rate of $6.95 per month and have been inconvenienced one week, so I don't think it is worth the time or effort to attempt to receive a refund for about $1.57.


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

JacksTiVo said:


> As far as requesting a refund, I pay an MSD rate of $6.95 per month and have been inconvenienced one week, so I don't think it is worth the time or effort to attempt to receive a refund for about $1.57.


I think you're probably also entitled to $3.29 for pain and suffering.


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

webin said:


> I think you're probably also entitled to $3.29 for pain and suffering.


What about the cost of missed recordings at $1.99 each to buy now?


----------



## tivo33 (Feb 25, 2002)

ciucca said:


> I agree!!! If it is fixed for the NY zip codes what is the problem fixing it for the NJ zip codes?!!
> 
> Another symptom of a dying company!


I used the10011 and it appears to have worked. I am still angry about the whole situation.

I am bothered that Tivo is a dying company. They had it all in their hands and blew it when others improved the technology that Tivo developed. It would be awesome if Verizon would use the Tivo software. The Fios guide is crap!!!!

I have been a Tivo customer since the DSR-14. I would be really disappointed if they went under.


----------



## aswhitey (Nov 9, 2006)

TheBar1 said:


> Has anyone had any luck getting TiVo to agree to issue a service credit on their account if you were impacted by this mess?


TiVo told me to call them when things are fixed in central NJ and they will reimburse me a prorated portion of my $12.95 per month.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

One of the problems is FiOS doesn't use Tribune for their own guide data. Verizon doesn't have any motivation to make sure Tribune has the up to date data.

Another problem is FiOS is doing the update over several days. First they change the channel numbers, then they add new channels and a few days later they add more new channels.

I agree tivo could have been more pro-active but they probably couldn't have done anything to make it perfect.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

JacksTiVo said:


> ... no program data for 899 - HBOHD. So I am using the SD version of HBO in the meantime.


You can still punch in 899 manually and do manual recordings. I know, yuck, but it beats SD ...


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

kas25 said:


> What about the cost of missed recordings at $1.99 each to buy now?


Except for the network shows that don't repeat, my experience has been that the premium cable channels repeat most shows and movies multiple time per week (and year). We missed Generation Kill on HBO this past Sunday since we were out of town, but when we returned on Monday, I was able to manually record the show even without the guide information. Yes, it was inconvenient but the TiVo's flexibility did allow me to record it.

Based on what others have posted, it appears that TiVo is willing to reimburse subscribers. I am just not going down that route given that I have had no other problems with program schedules in the almost eight years I have been a subscriber. I also feel that 90% of the blame should be directed to Verizon, but that is just my opinion and others may feel differently.


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

rocko said:


> You can still punch in 899 manually and do manual recordings. I know, yuck, but it beats SD ...


I do manually select 899, but for the Season Pass recordings, I just use the west coast HD feed for HBO. Not withstanding all of the grief we have had this past week, the new Verizon selection of HD channels is superior to what I had with Cablevision.


----------



## Scyber (Apr 25, 2002)

rcr2 said:


> Umm - what can TiVo do to correct the problem?
> 
> Really. If you look on Verizon's website for channel listings, it still states that Central New Jersey channel lineup is effective 8/26.
> 
> But, my channels have already changed, and the lineup hasn't been fixed.


I am pretty sure Monmouth county is consider Northern NJ in Verizon's system. That is why your channels changed. Pretty much if you get only NYC network channels, you are considered Northern New Jersey. Southern NJ are the regions that get only Philly network channels. Central NJ is Mercer county only, and they get both New York and Philly network channels.


----------



## jlanzy (Sep 17, 2007)

Pittsburgh was reportedly getting the new line up on Aug. 6. Has anyone in the area gotten them? I haven't seen any changes on the Guide or new channels added yet.
joe


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

Spent an hour on the phone with TiVo last night, just so I could add my name to the list of disgruntled Verizon Fios/TiVo customers. CSR acted as if he'd never heard of the issue. I referenced this thread, Zap2it, etc. He put me on hold countless times and even promised me a credit. Finally, after about an hour, he comes back on the phone and says he cannot credit me because I'm a yearly subscriber. That's complete crap. I have two TiVo HD units, pay on time and in advance, but they cannot credit me. Really, once you buy TiVo, your stuck with them. What options do I have? Ride out the year and then eBay them. They don't lose out. They've sold the hardware and they'll just get someone else to sign up.

I fault TiVo for bad planning and for poor customer service. If this were DirecTV or Verizon, I'd be offered credits, free HBO or something. Since it's a third party DVR, I'm at a loss as a consumer.

Those on the east coast, you might want to check your Showtime 2 HD. That seems to be incorrectly mapped, in addition to HBO East 899.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

vazquezj324 said:


> I have to say I disagree this is 100% TiVo's fault, which I already have stated at length. However, I do agree they should be more pulicly involved with the situation than they are. The proactive emails/webpages/DVR messages seem to be best suited for such matter.


If it was TiVos fault then the same problems with guide data wouldn't also exist on the FIOS boxes too. It is not TiVos fault. The guide data is the same on the FIOS boxes around here. The day the TiVo guide data pops up is the same day it pops up on the FIOS boxes.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

cmeinck said:


> Spent an hour on the phone with TiVo last night, just so I could add my name to the list of disgruntled Verizon Fios/TiVo customers. CSR acted as if he'd never heard of the issue. I referenced this thread, Zap2it, etc. He put me on hold countless times and even promised me a credit. Finally, after about an hour, he comes back on the phone and says he cannot credit me because I'm a yearly subscriber. That's complete crap. I have two TiVo HD units, pay on time and in advance, but they cannot credit me. Really, once you buy TiVo, your stuck with them. What options do I have? Ride out the year and then eBay them. They don't lose out. They've sold the hardware and they'll just get someone else to sign up.
> 
> I fault TiVo for bad planning and for poor customer service. If this were DirecTV or Verizon, I'd be offered credits, free HBO or something. Since it's a third party DVR, I'm at a loss as a consumer.
> 
> Those on the east coast, you might want to check your Showtime 2 HD. That seems to be incorrectly mapped, in addition to HBO East 899.


Sadly I think you are wasting your time on this board. I'm starting to suspect that a lot of people on here are secretly Tivo employees, and are trying to spread the koolaid that this latest fiasco is Verizon's fault.


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> If it was TiVos fault then the same problems with guide data wouldn't also exist on the FIOS boxes too. It is not TiVos fault. The guide data is the same on the FIOS boxes around here. The day the TiVo guide data pops up is the same day it pops up on the FIOS boxes.


So, correct me if I'm wrong. You are saying that Verizon's FIOS DVR's have incorrect guide data?


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

ciucca said:


> Sadly I think you are wasting your time on this board. I'm starting to suspect that a lot of people on here are secretly Tivo employees, and are trying to spread the koolaid that this latest fiasco is Verizon's fault.


It's not Verizon's job to support third party DVR's. Nor is it Verizon's job to contact Tribune. Tribune didn't sell me a TiVo or TiVo service. The blame lies with TiVo and no one else. This idea of shifting the blame just doesn't add up.

If and when I make payments to Tribune, then I'll call and complain to them regarding their crappy guide data.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> If it was TiVos fault then the same problems with guide data wouldn't also exist on the FIOS boxes too. It is not TiVos fault. The guide data is the same on the FIOS boxes around here. The day the TiVo guide data pops up is the same day it pops up on the FIOS boxes.


You are mistaken! There is no problem with the guide data on the Verizon boxes here in NNJ.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

cmeinck said:


> It's not Verizon's job to support third party DVR's. Nor is it Verizon's job to contact Tribune. Tribune didn't sell me a TiVo or TiVo service. The blame lies with TiVo and no one else. This idea of shifting the blame just doesn't add up.
> 
> If and when I make payments to Tribune, then I'll call and complain to them regarding their crappy guide data.


I think you missed the point. I agree completely.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

cmeinck said:


> Nor is it Verizon's job to contact Tribune.


On this point you are 100% wrong. It is Verizon's job to contact Tribune.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

ciucca said:


> Sadly I think you are wasting your time on this board. I'm starting to suspect that a lot of people on here are secretly Tivo employees, and are trying to spread the koolaid that this latest fiasco is Verizon's fault.


Well, it took you long enought to figure that out. Guess I'm busted 

Speaking of wasting time on this board, we're still waiting for you to contribute something useful. What's that ? Nothing ?

Thought so.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

rocko said:


> Well, it took you long enought to figure that out. Guess I'm busted
> 
> Speaking of wasting time on this board, we're still waiting for you to contribute something useful. What's that ? Nothing ?
> 
> Thought so.


What makes you and this board useful? The guide workaround was reported on another board first. I have yet to read anything here over the recent years since the directivo board died out that was anything but the rantings of Tivo fanboys.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

ciucca said:


> What makes you and this board useful? The guide workaround was reported on another board first. I have yet to read anything here over the recent years since the directivo board died out that was anything but the rantings of Tivo fanboys.


My fanboy status and whose fault it is aside, there's lots of useful information and help available here. I'd like to think that I've contributed in some small way to helping out others.

You, on the other hand, have not.

I understand the frustration and anger. Myabe this *is *the right place to vent and blow off steam. Forgive me if I think it belongs elsewhere, maybe the Coffe House forum. If you disagree, my bad - sorry to offend.

Carrry on.


----------



## Jamisohn (Apr 4, 2008)

I just got off the phone with TiVo tech support (for an unrelated problem), and after that problem was resolved, I asked the tech how things were progressing with the channel mapping issue in northern New Jersey. He put me on hold to check, and came back to say that the new channel line-up has been received by them, and they are expecting a resolve somewhere between Tuesday and Thursday of next week. I told him I was happy with my "fake zip code" for now.


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

First off, I do not work for Tivo.

Next, Tivo is faultless and do not try to implicate them in this fiasco.  

But all kidding aside, I am willing to bet there is plenty of blame to spread around. I think people have tended to blame Verizon as their transition into cable television has been fraught with lots of "bumps." The mere fact that they are completely re-doing their channel line up for a product created in the last 5 years shows poor planning.

I do agree that the amount of time this has taken to be fixed is way too long. The work around may help though the majority of users cetainly do not have access to this information.

I wish that someone from Tivo would show up and say Hey, we are willing to accept some of the blame and we have folks working around the clock with Verizon and Tribune to fix the issue.

And then fix it.


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

jlanzy said:


> Pittsburgh was reportedly getting the new line up on Aug. 6. Has anyone in the area gotten them? I haven't seen any changes on the Guide or new channels added yet.
> joe


It has been posted on another board that the Pittsburgh realignment has been delayed till 8/12.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

SeanC said:


> On this point you are 100% wrong. It is Verizon's job to contact Tribune.


Verizon doesn't use Tribune for their own guide data. I'm not sure why it's Verizon's job to make sure tivo gets good guide data. Tivo and Tribune have to do a better job communicating with Verizon. It's much more important to tivo and Tribune that the guide data be updated then it is to Verizon.


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

Mine works!!! It works it really works!!! i have so many more HBO's in HD!!!! WOOOHOOO

(North Jersey 07436)


----------



## ultgar (Feb 24, 2007)

I have purchased 14 Tivos (Series 1, 2 and 3) for friends, family and myself over the years. I really like the technology and interface when it works but with cable card rentals, satellite incompatibility and now this Verizon lineup change (that cannot get resolved in less than a week), its time to look for better solutions. SD


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

cmeinck said:


> So, correct me if I'm wrong. You are saying that Verizon's FIOS DVR's have incorrect guide data?


I have the HD STB and the guide data is still non existant for the few new channels here, they show as "coming soon" still, but my HDTiVos have the correct info now.



ciucca said:


> You are mistaken! There is no problem with the guide data on the Verizon boxes here in NNJ.


Ok. I'm in the DC area.


----------



## amg212 (Jun 21, 2008)

Flyinace2000 said:


> Mine works!!! It works it really works!!! i have so many more HBO's in HD!!!! WOOOHOOO
> 
> (North Jersey 07436)


Ummmm... not possible.

Using your zip code, none of the Fios variations (Freehold/Basking Ridge/Jersey City) have program guide data that is even close to accurately aligned with the new lineup... And the Massapequa Park lineup (which some people are getting by using a Long Island or Westchester zip code) still - as of this evening - has half a dozen or so errors in it.

You're focusing on the HD HBO's - Check 899, and the two appearances of 901...


----------



## jlanzy (Sep 17, 2007)

bigguy126 said:


> It has been posted on another board that the Pittsburgh realignment has been delayed till 8/12.


Thanks, which other board were you referring to, so I can keep a check there?


----------



## jlanzy (Sep 17, 2007)

jlanzy said:


> Thanks, which other board were you referring to, so I can keep a check there?


Never mind, found it.


----------



## tivo33 (Feb 25, 2002)

I just checked the Tivo guide channel list online and appears to have been updated. Has anyone tried guilded setup this morning and found the channels correct???

I am in 08807


----------



## jbrennan (Jan 20, 2005)

07950 here. Verizon Freehold. Mine is still screwed up. Shows the CW as 501 in the guide, but the channel comes in on 511. Same for WNET, listed as 503, should be 513. Also TVMonde, the French TV channel. Listed as 1305 (I think; I'm doing this from memory) and coming in as 1777 or something (again, working from memory.) Probably some premium channels are wrong as well, but I don't subscribe to them


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

Just got my letter and new lineup card. The card says "effective August 2008".
The letter says "Changes will automatically take effect 8/20/08", but also "* Following the realignment, not all new channels will be immediately available".


----------



## Thos19 (Dec 31, 2002)

I've been getting USA HD "unofficially" for about a week now. No guide data, and the new channel guide says USA won't even be on 884. I wonder what is going on?

Thos.


----------



## spinJR (Jan 26, 2003)

i think im good too.. north jersey \ meadowlands area but still using a nyc zip.
need to try real zip this weekend


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Thos19 said:


> I've been getting USA HD "unofficially" for about a week now. No guide data, and the new channel guide says USA won't even be on 884. I wonder what is going on?


They're putting it on now in a temporary location because it's carrying some of the Olympics. You should also find CNBC+HD on 879 (though it may be SciFi HD), and dedicated Olympic channels on 896 and 897. You should have guide data for them soon, if not already.

Why they put them at these strange locations, mixed in with the Local Plus channels, I have no idea. I'd have thought that 847-850 were available.


----------



## shamu20 (Oct 8, 2007)

spinJR said:


> i think im good too.. north jersey \ meadowlands area but still using a nyc zip.
> need to try real zip this weekend


I just checked the TiVo website I posted a week ago and it looks like the Freehold channels are updated now. I'm going to run guided setup again finally and get rid of the NYC zip!


----------



## tivo33 (Feb 25, 2002)

08807 Good to go!

I just finished guided setup and all channels are up and running. Even the guide data is upto date. 

The best news of all is that there are two or three dozed new HD channels I am receiving that are not on the Verizon printed guide they sent me in the mail. Yahoo! They added a ton of premium's too. HBO's, SHO's, Max etc. I am finally very happy.


----------



## asteinmetz (May 2, 2008)

Problem solved here in NNJ, 07960. First of all, the fix required going to the "secret" menu in the Tivo so I completely blame Tivo Inc. for ignoring the problem and not being out front, say on their home page and a Tivo message, with workaround procedures. I don't care who is responsible for causing it. Tivo is responsible for fixing it. A Classic PR fiasco that should be a B-School case study.

As has been noted here, the solution is to deny the FIOS channel line-up option that is presented during the guided setup and then selecting "show me more choices" for channels until the Tivo gives up showing channels and presents you with an extended list of provider options.

In my case the only FIOS option for Basking Ridge at first was "FIOS Basking Ridge Digital Basic." In the "secret" menu choosing "FIOS Basking Ridge Extended Digital Basic." was the right option.

I discovered this by looking at the tivo.com/Find_TV_shows page. There it shows two options, neither of which corresponds to the names shown on my Tivo! The first on the web site is "Verizon Fios Basking Ridge (Digital)." The second is "Verizon Fios Basking Ridge (Primary)." The first one ("Digital") has the right line-up. Note that both the options the Tivo box presents have the word "digital" in them.

The fact that tivo.com showed two choices prompted me to look for a second choice on the box. Then I just guessed which one corresponded to the right one from tivo.com

How tough would it be for Tivo to send a message to the boxes in affected zip codes describing the correct provider selection method?


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

Tivo33 and asteinmetz, -ALL- the channels are right for you now? Including guide data for 899/920, and no duplicate 901's/921's?


----------



## jkc120 (Apr 12, 2003)

I'm in Northern Delaware and experiencing this FiOS channel realignment now...what a clusterf**k.

I'm curious how long it was from the time the realignment happened and when updated channel lineup and guide data was available, for areas that already went through this?

I'm already missing stuff left and right. I suppose I should be happy it happened now and not a month from now in the midst of all the new TV seasons. But it still sucks.

I don't blame Tivo at all. I wish Verizon would have given Tivo a heads up! I have to believe it could have been better coordinated. But naturally, Verizon doesn't care about Tivo - as long as their DVRs are working. :/


----------



## ChrisNJ (Mar 7, 2007)

Still no update here in South Jersey this morning. I hope it gets fixed soon...


----------



## TSFNJ (Dec 30, 2007)

ChrisNJ said:


> Still no update here in South Jersey this morning. I hope it gets fixed soon...


Same here.


----------



## Trailkill (Jan 4, 2005)

ChrisNJ said:


> Still no update here in South Jersey this morning. I hope it gets fixed soon...


It's been fixed now. I did a forced connect at 4:25pm to be excact and all the channels were updated!

TK


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Trailkill said:


> It's been fixed now. I did a forced connect about 4pm and all the channels were updated!
> 
> TK


How long between when the change occurred and you got the new lineup from Tivo?


----------



## Trailkill (Jan 4, 2005)

Gregor said:


> How long between when the change occurred and you got the new lineup from Tivo?


The change was Tuesday morning. Within 48hrs I would say.

TK


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

Trailkill said:


> The change was Tuesday morning. Within 48hrs I would say.
> 
> TK


That's a whole pantload better than the 7 or so days it took for us North Jersey folks


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Trailkill said:


> The change was Tuesday morning. Within 48hrs I would say.
> 
> TK


Thanks, that's pretty good.

Waiting for the shoe to drop here in SE PA.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

Gregor said:


> Thanks, that's pretty good.
> 
> Waiting for the shoe to drop here in SE PA.


Wouldn't SE PA have basically the same locals as South Jersey (i.e. Philly locals) ? If that's the case you could "relocate" to a South Jersey zipcode until your real lineup becomes available.

That's what some of us did during the clusterfrak that was our lineup realignment - we "moved" to Long Island. They had been realigned a few weeks earlier and we shared the same locals (NYC).


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

jkc120 said:


> I'm in Northern Delaware and experiencing this FiOS channel realignment now...what a clusterf**k.
> 
> I'm curious how long it was from the time the realignment happened and when updated channel lineup and guide data was available, for areas that already went through this?
> 
> ...


Verizon has had the dates planned 60+ days in advance, along with the specific new channel lineup. Tivo has had plenty of heads up. Anyone, including Tivo, could go to the public website to get the information in the worst case.

Unfortunately, Tivo is just dropping the ball with these realignments. There's really no one else to blame but Tivo. (Yes, it's a lot of work, but that's what we pay them for - to keep our guides updated.)


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

rocko said:


> Wouldn't SE PA have basically the same locals as South Jersey (i.e. Philly locals) ? If that's the case you could "relocate" to a South Jersey zipcode until your real lineup becomes available.
> 
> That's what some of us did during the clusterfrak that was our lineup realignment - we "moved" to Long Island. They had been realigned a few weeks earlier and we shared the same locals (NYC).


Well, it's a great idea...South Jersey has some minor differences in the analog locals, but HD locals are the same. Thanks!

I sent the new lineup to Tivo a week ago via their website and got an email back asking what was messed up. I responded "this is upcoming" and gave them the links to the new and old lineups.


----------



## ChrisNJ (Mar 7, 2007)

Trailkill said:


> It's been fixed now. I did a forced connect at 4:25pm to be excact and all the channels were updated!
> 
> TK


I forced an update and everything is good now. Good luck to the next areas due for the realignment.


----------



## JasonMowry (Nov 3, 2005)

Has anyone else had their TiVo lock-up or freeze after the channel reallignment? Southeastern PA FIOS has now switched over, and Tribune Media has not updated their channels yet so neither has TiVo, but now when I switch to a channel that once was standard def and now should be HD, my TiVo locks up and I have to unplug it. Did other areas not have this problem where HD channels relocated over top of SD channels?


----------



## segadc (Nov 21, 2007)

For those who had their lineup changed, is HDNET movies still free? Sorry if it was mentioned earlier in the thread (don't feel like reading it all ).


----------



## Trailkill (Jan 4, 2005)

segadc said:


> For those who had their lineup changed, is HDNET movies still free? Sorry if it was mentioned earlier in the thread (don't feel like reading it all ).


Yep, still have it here.

TK


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I thought I read where they moved it to the movie tier in one area(or were planning to)?


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

I decided to move to Delaware until they fixed the PA lineup. In so doing I noticed that KYW and WPVI had their call signs change from KWYDT to KYW-HD and WPVIDT to WPVI-HD on the Verizon feed. This "broke" all SP's and manual recordings I had setup. There is also no guide data for these channesl. Anyone else seeing this behavior???


----------



## cuyahoga (Nov 15, 2002)

JasonMowry said:


> Has anyone else had their TiVo lock-up or freeze after the channel reallignment? Southeastern PA FIOS has now switched over, and Tribune Media has not updated their channels yet so neither has TiVo, but now when I switch to a channel that once was standard def and now should be HD, my TiVo locks up and I have to unplug it. Did other areas not have this problem where HD channels relocated over top of SD channels?


Yes, I experienced something similar. I had two lockups when trying to tune into channels that didn't have content. I was just keying in channels since I didn't have a good list of what was where due to the realignment and the lack of a TiVo channel update. I wasn't sure if it was related or not. This is a new TiVo HD that was just installed with FiOS.


----------



## segadc (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks TK!


----------



## urkel-Os (Oct 23, 2005)

The realignment has started for Anne Arundel/Howard County, MD today, 9/17/08. I've already sent the form email to TiVo about the lineup issue. Hopefully, they get it straightened out in time for the weekend.


----------



## homecontrol1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Happend last night what a cluster @#[email protected]#$ Had to spend 2 hours on the phone with verizon just to get the cable cards to tune to any channels. Now I can get all the new channels 1800's 1900's etc but will have to wait for Tivo to update the guide.


----------



## MD Tivo Guy (Jun 13, 2002)

homecontrol1 said:


> Happend last night what a cluster @#[email protected]#$ Had to spend 2 hours on the phone with verizon just to get the cable cards to tune to any channels. Now I can get all the new channels 1800's 1900's etc but will have to wait for Tivo to update the guide.


Homecontrol,

Did the rep give you any time frame on when the guide would be updated?


----------



## jglonek (Sep 9, 2008)

rocko said:


> Wouldn't SE PA have basically the same locals as South Jersey (i.e. Philly locals) ? If that's the case you could "relocate" to a South Jersey zipcode until your real lineup becomes available.
> 
> That's what some of us did during the clusterfrak that was our lineup realignment - we "moved" to Long Island. They had been realigned a few weeks earlier and we shared the same locals (NYC).


Yeah. I'm in the SE PA area and I switched mine to South Jersey a week ago, things have been fine. South Jersey seems to have a few more channels then PA, though..


----------



## bhaas (Aug 5, 2003)

MD Tivo Guy said:


> Homecontrol,
> 
> Did the rep give you any time frame on when the guide would be updated?


my neighbor called this AM and was told within 24 hours. No luck as of 8:15pm, I just forced connections on all 3 of my HD units.

pardon the ignorance- do we have to call VZ to get the cablecards reauthorized for HD channels or should everything fall back in place once the guide is realigned?


----------



## MD Tivo Guy (Jun 13, 2002)

bhaas said:


> pardon the ignorance- do we have to call VZ to get the cablecards reauthorized for HD channels or should everything fall back in place once the guide is realigned?


I don't think you will have to call to get you CC's reauthorized. I'm getting Showtime, Starz & TMC at their new locations. Also some of the data has been upload, but not much. Chans 507, 509 & 510 have the new channels listed, but only the channel's name and no info. We'll see what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

MD Tivo Guy said:


> I don't think you will have to call to get you CC's reauthorized. I'm getting Showtime, Starz & TMC at their new locations. Also some of the data has been upload, but not much 507, 509 & 510 have the new channels listed, but only the channel's name and no info. We'll see what tomorrow will bring.


No call necessary. The cable cards are independent of what the guide shows.


----------



## bhaas (Aug 5, 2003)

thx. I finally found the new lineup online and am manually tuning all channels- looks good so far.


----------



## jb1677 (Jul 1, 2008)

As expected my guide data is completely trashed, missed all my shows tonight.

I knew this was coming for months, everyone knew it was coming for months..... after many other areas had issues you would think TIVO would get on the ball...... (I pay TIVO for guide data, no one else, they should have been prepared)

Jason


----------



## urkel-Os (Oct 23, 2005)

I'd been having pixellation difficulties with several national HD channels (ESPN, ESPN2, TNTHD, NFLHD, HDNET and HDNETHD) that I couldn't solve with attenuators or a low-pass filter, but so far I'm seeing no pixellation on these channels since the realignment started. Keeping my fingers crossed, but I'm hoping that there's been some kind of upgrade at the CO or VHO level that has permanently solved this nagging problem. Being able to actually watch these channels makes up for any lineup snafus in my book!


Edit: Looks like I spoke too soon. [email protected]#$-ing pixellation is back. Somehow, I got one whole day with a good picture on all channels, but that party's over. Completely disgusted with this...


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I've tried forcing a couple of updates on both my S3's but so far no joy on the new guide update (I'm also in Howard Co.). At least now I'm finally getting the Sci-Fi Channel in HD! The guide shows up correctly on mhy other STBs but so far the Tivos haven't caught up yet.


----------



## nemein (Jul 3, 2008)

Has this happened for No. Va. yet? As mentioned in a couple of other threads I just switched to FIOS so I'm curious if the system has gone through this yet or if it's something to look "forward" too


----------



## nibeck (Jun 25, 2002)

Called Verizon, and Tivo yesterday. Just waiting for updated guide.....


----------



## Jasper (Sep 4, 2001)

No. VA throws the switch on Monday Sept. 22. Just in time for all the season premiere's! I'm glad I have an antenna, all my season passes are set up on one Tivo for the OTA channels, the other TIVO is set up to record on the FIOS channels. Hopefully I won't miss anything.


----------



## nemein (Jul 3, 2008)

That sucks. Guess I'll have to setup the FIOS DVR to record things next week just to make sure...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

My HD STB guide has been showing the 17th and 18th, but there is still no change this morning. I was hoping it would be this week so everything could get starightened out before all the shows premiering next week. I had to set up some OTA recordings as backups for everything in case I have problems.


----------



## nibeck (Jun 25, 2002)

I just called Verizon (again), and they said it usually "takes TiVO a week to get the updated data from Verizon". Since I don't think Tivo get the data directly from Verizon, but from Tribune, I'm not sure how much faith to put into that estimate.


----------



## nibeck (Jun 25, 2002)

Woohoo, did a manual update and got new channel line-up. AND, Tivo correctly re-mapped out season passes! Sweet.

This is in Anne Arundel County, MD

_mike


----------



## jconnell (Sep 12, 2008)

It's almost 2 weeks since the lineup change (2 more days) and Tivo still hasn't updated the guide. I've already spoken with them at the 1 week mark and the rep had no clue when it was going to be fixed. I think I need to start thinking about taking my business elsewhere especially since more changes are coming within the next 30 days or so.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

jconnell said:


> It's almost 2 weeks since the lineup change (2 more days) and Tivo still hasn't updated the guide. I've already spoken with them at the 1 week mark and the rep had no clue when it was going to be fixed. I think I need to start thinking about taking my business elsewhere especially since more changes are coming within the next 30 days or so.


Sometimes just connecting to the mothership isn't enough. If others in your area are reporting the lineup is correct you should probably rerun Guided Setup to force a complete lineup replacement.


----------



## rvmeush (Dec 25, 2001)

About 30 minutes ago the guide got corrected for me.


----------



## jconnell (Sep 12, 2008)

rocko said:


> Sometimes just connecting to the mothership isn't enough. If others in your area are reporting the lineup is correct you should probably rerun Guided Setup to force a complete lineup replacement.


Been there done that got the T-Shirt 10 times. Still not updated. I've wasted so much time over this. I've done guided setup so many times at this point I think I will throw a huge party when the guide comes back correctly. I have no faith at this point however.


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

Running guided setup is a waste of time. Forcing connections will get the latest guide that is available.


----------



## jkc120 (Apr 12, 2003)

jconnell said:


> Been there done that got the T-Shirt 10 times. Still not updated. I've wasted so much time over this. I've done guided setup so many times at this point I think I will throw a huge party when the guide comes back correctly. I have no faith at this point however.


I'm in northern Delaware, and 511 and 514 still show "to be announced". It sucks, since many premiers are starting this coming week. I can't believe Tivo hasn't fixed it yet. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Scot Kight (Nov 6, 2003)

Hmm I am in fairfax county and all my channels just completely changed. Guess thats to be expected, but wow nothing is where it was. Thats one serious miss on the part of tivo. 

I don't really care that it is vz's problem in the first place. Tivo should have notified their customers that they knew the change was coming from vz and that they would provide out the update as soon as it was made available to them, proactively.


----------



## MD Tivo Guy (Jun 13, 2002)

Scot Kight said:


> Hmm I am in fairfax county and all my channels just completely changed. Guess thats to be expected, but wow nothing is where it was. Thats one serious miss on the part of tivo.
> 
> I don't really care that it is vz's problem in the first place. Tivo should have notified their customers that they knew the change was coming from vz and that they would provide out the update as soon as it was made available to them, proactively.


Without getting into who's problem it is, there is a workaround available...just do a guided setup with the Columbia, MD zip code 21044. This will give you the channel lineup we got last week which is essentially the same.


----------



## jlb.x (Apr 8, 2003)

Apparently Montgomery County, Maryland's time has come today too. Running a channel setup again to see what happens. I was rather confused this morning, but this thread had (mostly) helped me determine what was going on. I guess I shouldn't just throw away the Verizon mail when it comes from now on...


----------



## nemein (Jul 3, 2008)

Got hit w/ the NOVA update today as well. One thing I'm a little concerned about is the fact a lot of channels aren't coming up at all. I'm getting a gray screen/"you must be subscribed" error or something like that for most of the channels above 100. Is that expected or should I have something, just the wrong something?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

nemein said:


> Got hit w/ the NOVA update today as well. One thing I'm a little concerned about is the fact a lot of channels aren't coming up at all. I'm getting a gray screen/"you must be subscribed" error or something like that for most of the channels above 100. Is that expected or should I have something, just the wrong something?





MD Tivo Guy said:


> Without getting into who's problem it is, there is a workaround available...just do a guided setup with the Columbia, MD zip code 21044. This will give you the channel lineup we got last week which is essentially the same.


...........


----------



## nemein (Jul 3, 2008)

I saw that... I was more curious about the channels though. For example 805 is supposed to be the new FoxHD but I get a "channel not available" error. Shouldn't something be there even if the tag is incorrect? Is the guided setup going to help w/ that? Also are there any downsides to using a different zip code?


----------



## aprest (Mar 2, 2004)

nemein said:


> I saw that... I was more curious about the channels though. For example 805 is supposed to be the new FoxHD but I get a "channel not available" error. Shouldn't something be there even if the tag is incorrect? Is the guided setup going to help w/ that? Also are there any downsides to using a different zip code?


On my TiVo channel 505 is FOX HD in Montgomery County Maryland.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

aprest said:


> On my TiVo channel 505 is FOX HD in Montgomery County Maryland.


That is correct. All HD locals moved from 8xx to 5xx. 782 thru 839 is gone and 840 starts the HD movie channels.

One thing I noticed when we switched was they didn't get rid of the old channels right away while adding the new ones. This added to the confusion, of course.


----------



## JonInVA (Jan 17, 2005)

Anybody using FiOS Wash Metro see a guide update yet? I forced a Guided Setup at 5pm, still the old lineup.

I'm currently switching to 21044 FiOS Anne Arundel/Howard to at least update my season passes in anticipation of tonight's season premieres.


----------



## nemein (Jul 3, 2008)

I did the switch 21044 (as well as another reconnect after the guided setup finished) and it's a complete cluster now  505 is in fact FoxHD, but the guide info still says it's SpikeTV. There's supposed to be channels in the 1000s now right? I'm not seeing anything above 918. I think I'm just going to switch back to my regular zip and wait it out.


----------



## JonInVA (Jan 17, 2005)

nemein said:


> I did the switch 21044 (as well as another reconnect after the guided setup finished) and it's a complete cluster now  505 is in fact FoxHD, but the guide info still says it's SpikeTV. There's supposed to be channels in the 1000s now right? I'm not seeing anything above 918. I think I'm just going to switch back to my regular zip and wait it out.


Make sure you chose 21044 Anne Arundel / Howard, and not 21044 Wash Metro.

But yeah, I agree, it's not perfect. <sigh>


----------



## pbubel (Jan 31, 2002)

nemein said:


> I did the switch 21044 (as well as another reconnect after the guided setup finished) and it's a complete cluster now  505 is in fact FoxHD, but the guide info still says it's SpikeTV. There's supposed to be channels in the 1000s now right? I'm not seeing anything above 918. I think I'm just going to switch back to my regular zip and wait it out.


Everything above 918 is either a Premium and PPV, thats probably why you don't see it in your channel line up. Here's a link to the full channel guide from Verizon.

http://www22.verizon.com/NROneRetai...F8-4ADB-BA4D-651FBE701EBA/0/WASH_PF_92208.pdf


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JonInVA said:


> Make sure you chose 21044 Anne Arundel / Howard, and not 21044 Wash Metro.
> 
> But yeah, I agree, it's not perfect. <sigh>


It worked great for me. I just unchecked the Baltimore stations and everything is correct on my four boxes with FIOS.

My Season PAsses also changed automatically to the new channel numbers.


----------



## BigHat (Jan 25, 2004)

This is such crap that we have to do this work around. I'm so pissed as FIOS. Everything is half-assed. No MLB EI and now this baloney.


----------



## Gerhard (Sep 29, 2002)

Using 21044 Anne Arundle / Howard seems to have done the trick...

No joy for proper ZIP in Mo Co with the guided setup.

Very annoying...


----------



## BigHat (Jan 25, 2004)

Gerhard said:


> Using 21044 Anne Arundle / Howard seems to have done the trick...
> 
> No joy for proper ZIP in Mo Co with the guided setup.
> 
> Very annoying...


What am I missing. Did the 21044 but didn't get an option for AA/Howard or DC? It come later in the process?


----------



## nemein (Jul 3, 2008)

That seems to have done it. Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## nemein (Jul 3, 2008)

BigHat said:


> What am I missing. Did the 21044 but didn't get an option for AA/Howard or DC? It come later in the process?


For me it came up after the initial 3-5 min network connection.


----------



## pbubel (Jan 31, 2002)

Anybody see anything official from Verizon announcing the new channels today? I saw the press release for Philly, but nothing about DC>


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

pbubel said:


> Anybody see anything official from Verizon announcing the new channels today? I saw the press release for Philly, but nothing about DC>


Here's the link for the Washington Metro lineup:

http://www22.verizon.com/NROneRetai...A9-BE55-48D2-82C0-037AB914D0EF/0/CCT_WASH.pdf

This is the page that I got the link from - all of the markets are listed on the right side down a few pages from the top:

http://www22.verizon.com/content/fiostv/channel+lineup/channel+lineup.htm


----------



## BigHat (Jan 25, 2004)

pbubel said:


> Anybody see anything official from Verizon announcing the new channels today? I saw the press release for Philly, but nothing about DC>


Nothing here. Amazing stupidity by FIOS again. Great day to do it, first night of new prime time. 
Think of all the people that have no clue about this site and won't discover this work around. I never would have thought to go to AA/Howard.

Thanks guys !! :up::up:


----------



## nemein (Jul 3, 2008)

what happened to WDCW... Can't watch Supernatural now  Is that something that AA/Howard doesn't get but NOVA does? Hopefully the NOVA guide will be worked out by Thurs then


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

You can watch it -- you just don't have guide data for it. It's not part of the AA/Howard lineup, no. But you still see the call letters via the CableCard.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

BigHat said:


> This is such crap that we have to do this work around. I'm so pissed as FIOS. Everything is half-assed. No MLB EI and now this baloney.


I have zero problems. This is great. I thought there would be problems but since Arundel Mills has already been corrected it easily solves the DC area problem. Then when the channels are mapped to the correct numbers in the DC area all we need to do is perform the guided setup again and pick the DC area lineup.
I have no complaints. I thought being near the end might be bad but it actually worked out for the best.

Edit: although I just realized you were talking about baseball. I don't watch baseball so I guess that doesn't affect me. But they should get the DC channels up fairly quickly.


----------



## pbubel (Jan 31, 2002)

Anybody know how long it was before the other cities got their guide data updated to reflect the new channel numbers?


----------



## nemein (Jul 3, 2008)

Reading posts here so far it seems to have varied from about 24hr to two weeks.


----------



## Scyber (Apr 25, 2002)

pbubel said:


> Anybody know how long it was before the other cities got their guide data updated to reflect the new channel numbers?


For Mercer County, NJ my Tivos were up-to-date within 48 hours.


----------



## pbubel (Jan 31, 2002)

Lets hope thats how quickly they update our guide data down here. I'm up and running on the MD zip code, but a couple of stations don't match up.


----------



## jlb.x (Apr 8, 2003)

I just forced an update on my TiVo HD and the correct channels are now loaded. The update took about 30 minutes to complete.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jlb.x said:


> I just forced an update on my TiVo HD and the correct channels are now loaded. The update took about 30 minutes to complete.


So are you saying the Wash DC FIOS lineup is now correct, or is this another area?


----------



## jlb.x (Apr 8, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> So are you saying the Wash DC FIOS lineup is now correct, or is this another area?


Rockville, Montgomery County, Maryland appears to now be correct.


----------



## JonInVA (Jan 17, 2005)

Trying Ashburn, VA now. Will know in 30 minutes.


----------



## JonInVA (Jan 17, 2005)

JonInVA said:


> Trying Ashburn, VA now. Will know in 30 minutes.


Looks good here in Ashburn... but does anybody else using Wash Metro still show the Baltimore channels (that Wash Metro does not receive)?

Trying to determine if it's really the Wash Metro data or a side effect of my using Columbia's data last night.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It looks good here .
So 1 day to get the channels straight is rather quick.

I did notice the Baltimore channels were still inthe list though, but everything else is fine.,


----------



## aprest (Mar 2, 2004)

Guided Setup worked in 20854 Montgomery County Maryland using Washington Metro Guide as the selection. It didn't work yesterday so I had done the work around using the MD ZIP code posted earlier. Now I have two more TiVo HD STBs to redo Guided Setup on so that I have the Washington Metro Guide instead of the Baltimore stations using the Howard County lineup.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, the lineup is now realigned for Washington Metro here in Laurel. However, typically, they made a number of mistakes -- dropping CSNDC, HBOZ, and MHZ 2-8 instead of moving them, and incorrectly including the Baltimore HD locals (though not the SD versions). And they still have two copies of channel 1 ("LOOR001" and "MASN2"). Bozos.


----------



## segadc (Nov 21, 2007)

So I guess I have the Laurel one (I said I had Baltimore in one of the many other lineup threads). I am sure Tivo will eventually fix it. But it was cool it changed yesterday.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> It looks good here .
> So 1 day to get the channels straight is rather quick.
> 
> I did notice the Baltimore channels were still inthe list though, but everything else is fine.,


If you used the Laurel/Anne Arundel setup, those counties have both Baltimore and Washington DC locals. Even after switching back to Northern VA/DC, they might be left there.


----------



## nemein (Jul 3, 2008)

So the NOVA/Fairfax line up has been fixed now?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

BriGuy20 said:


> If you used the Laurel/Anne Arundel setup, those counties have both Baltimore and Washington DC locals. Even after switching back to Northern VA/DC, they might be left there.


No. It has nothing to do with previously used lineups. I have one TiVo that I left set to my regular lineup, and it, too, gained the Baltimore HD locals in the guide (though not in reality). It's just a mistake, one of several.


----------

